# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Հունաստանը  հեղաշրջման  սկզբին.  առաջին  զոհերը

## yerevanci

Հունաստանում իրավիճակը գնալով լրջանում է։ Մտավախություն կա, որ համազգային գործադուլը կարող է վերաճել հեղաշրջման։ Ցուցարարները հրկիզել են մայրաքաղաքի բանկերից մեկը։ Կրակը մարելուց հետո հրշեջները շենքի ներսում երեք զոհված մարդու մարմին են գտել։
Ցուցարարները «մոլոտովյան կոկտեյլներ» են նետել ոստիկանների ուղղությամբ, որոնք էլ պատասխանել են արցունքաբեր գազով ու լուսաձայնային նռնակներով։
Հիշեցնենք, որ ցուցարարները բողոքում են հարկերի կտրուկ բարձրացումից, աշխատավարձերի ու կենսաթոշակների կրճատումից և մի շարք այլ կոշտ տնտեսական միջոցառումներից, որ Հունաստանի իշխանությունները ստիպված են իրականացնել ԱՄՀ–ի և ԵՄ–ի 110 միլիարդ եվրո արժողությամբ օգնությունը ստանալու համար։ Հիշյալ միջոցառումների փաթեթը խորհրդարանում քվերակության կդրվի այս շաբաթվա վերջին։
Մի խումբ ցուցարարներ ներխուժել են խորհրդարանի շենք, կոտրել ապակիները, իսկ երբ պատգամավորները դուրս են շենքից, սկսել են բղավել «գողեր»։
Ոստիկանները դժվարությամբ են հետ մղել նրանց։ 
Երկրում չեն աշխատում հանրային տրանսպորտը, գնացքները, նավերը, օդանավերը, դպրոցները, հիվանդանոցները և մի շարք այլ հաստատություններ:




*Tert.am*

----------


## Բիձա

> Հունաստանում իրավիճակը գնալով լրջանում է։ Մտավախություն կա, որ համազգային գործադուլը կարող է վերաճել հեղաշրջման։ Ցուցարարները հրկիզել են մայրաքաղաքի բանկերից մեկը։ Կրակը մարելուց հետո հրշեջները շենքի ներսում երեք զոհված մարդու մարմին են գտել։
> Ցուցարարները «մոլոտովյան կոկտեյլներ» են նետել ոստիկանների ուղղությամբ, որոնք էլ պատասխանել են արցունքաբեր գազով ու լուսաձայնային նռնակներով։
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ցուցարարները բողոքում են հարկերի կտրուկ բարձրացումից, աշխատավարձերի ու կենսաթոշակների կրճատումից և մի շարք այլ կոշտ տնտեսական միջոցառումներից, որ Հունաստանի իշխանությունները ստիպված են իրականացնել ԱՄՀ–ի և ԵՄ–ի 110 միլիարդ եվրո արժողությամբ օգնությունը ստանալու համար։ Հիշյալ միջոցառումների փաթեթը խորհրդարանում քվերակության կդրվի այս շաբաթվա վերջին։
> Մի խումբ ցուցարարներ ներխուժել են խորհրդարանի շենք, կոտրել ապակիները, իսկ երբ պատգամավորները դուրս են շենքից, սկսել են բղավել «գողեր»։
> Ոստիկանները դժվարությամբ են հետ մղել նրանց։ 
> Երկրում չեն աշխատում հանրային տրանսպորտը, գնացքները, նավերը, օդանավերը, դպրոցները, հիվանդանոցները և մի շարք այլ հաստատություններ:


Էս հույներն էլ անգրագետ ղրղզ դուրս եկան՞   :LOL: 
Հաստատ ռսների մատը խառն ա:

----------

davidus (07.05.2010), terev (05.05.2010), yerevanci (06.05.2010), Աբելյան (07.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (05.05.2010), Տրիբուն (06.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս հույներն էլ անգրագետ ղրղզ դուրս եկան՞  
> Հաստատ ռսների մատը խառն ա:


Բիձ ընգեր, նորությունները չես կարդում… մենակ վերնագրերն ես կարդում ապեր… կիրգիզներին հույների հետ համեմատել չես կարա … ոնց որ ասում են, նե սրավնիվայ խ... ս պալ'ցեմ

----------

Chuk (06.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բիձ ընգեր, նորությունները չես կարդում… մենակ վերնագրերն ես կարդում ապեր…* կիրգիզներին հույների հետ համեմատել չես կարա* … ոնց որ ասում են, նե սրավնիվայ խ... ս պալ'ցեմ


Խի՞:  

Մեֆ ջան, արի հույների տեղը բան չխոսանք: Թարսի պես, վերջին տաս օրը Բիշքեքում իմ շատ մոտ աթենքցի հույն ընկերներից մեկի հետ էի: Ինքը լաաաավ էլ համեմատում էր:

----------

Բիձա (07.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խի՞:  
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, արի հույների տեղը բան չխոսանք: Թարսի պես, վերջին տաս օրը Բիշքեքում իմ շատ մոտ աթենքցի հույն ընկերներից մեկի հետ էի: Ինքը լաաաավ էլ համեմատում էր:


Է թող համեմատի… հետո ինչ … էդ հո չի նշանակում նույնն են կամ զուգահեռները շատ են…Տարբերությունն իմ կարծիքով մեծ ա, համ շարժման մեջ, համ կազմակերպչական իմաստով համ էլ նպատակային տեսանկյունից… երկուսն էլ բողոք են, բայց տարբեր բնույթի

----------

Chuk (07.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խի՞:  
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, արի հույների տեղը բան չխոսանք: Թարսի պես, վերջին տաս օրը Բիշքեքում իմ շատ մոտ աթենքցի հույն ընկերներից մեկի հետ էի: Ինքը լաաաավ էլ համեմատում էր:


Ես պտի չասեի *կիրգիզներին հույների հետ համեմատել չես կարա*… էսի ռասիստական արտահայտություն ա իմ կողմից… պտի ասեի "կիրգիզական տարբերակը հունականի հետ չես կարող համեմատել"

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Է թող համեմատի… հետո ինչ … էդ հո չի նշանակում նույնն են կամ զուգահեռները շատ են…Տարբերությունն իմ կարծիքով մեծ ա, համ շարժման մեջ, համ կազմակերպչական իմաստով համ էլ նպատակային տեսանկյունից… երկուսն էլ բողոք են, բայց տարբեր բնույթի


Բա Մեֆ ջան, ուզում ես սաղ երկրներում բողոքները նույն բնույթի լինե՞ն: Որտեղ հունաստանը, որտեղ կիրգիստանը: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ անկախ բողքի բնույթից ու պատճառներից երկու տեղում էլ ուզում են բողոքել ու բողոքում են, ու ոչ մեկը իրան չի ասում, կամաց բողոքեք, սահմանդրության շրջանակներում, հանկարծ մարդ չիմանա: Մարդիկ բողոքելու բան ունեն ու բողոքում են… ԲՈՒՆՏ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ: Կարող ա իրարից տարբերվող բողոքներ են, բայց հիմքում երկու դեպքում էլ որոշակիորեն սոցիալական բաղադրիչ կա:

----------

davidus (07.05.2010), Բիձա (07.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Բա Մեֆ ջան, ուզում ես սաղ երկրներում բողոքները նույն բնույթի լինե՞ն: Որտեղ հունաստանը, որտեղ կիրգիստանը: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ անկախ բողքի բնույթից ու պատճառներից երկու տեղում էլ ուզում են բողոքել ու բողոքում են, ու ոչ մեկը իրան չի ասում, կամաց բողոքեք, սահմանդրության շրջանակներում, հանկարծ մարդ չիմանա: Մարդիկ բողոքելու բան ունեն ու բողոքում են… ԲՈՒՆՏ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ: Կարող ա իրարից տարբերվող բողոքներ են, բայց հիմքում երկու դեպքում էլ որոշակիորեն սոցիալական բաղադրիչ կա:


Տրիբ, հարց մը:
Որ Հունաստանում մեկը գար ու ասեր «Մի բողոքեք, սենց բունտ մի արեք», չէի՞ն անելու:

----------

Sagittarius (17.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա Մեֆ ջան, ուզում ես սաղ երկրներում բողոքները նույն բնույթի լինե՞ն: Որտեղ հունաստանը, որտեղ կիրգիստանը: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ անկախ բողքի բնույթից ու պատճառներից երկու տեղում էլ ուզում են բողոքել ու բողոքում են, ու ոչ մեկը իրան չի ասում, կամաց բողոքեք, սահմանդրության շրջանակներում, հանկարծ մարդ չիմանա: Մարդիկ բողոքելու բան ունեն ու բողոքում են… ԲՈՒՆՏ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ: Կարող ա իրարից տարբերվող բողոքներ են, բայց հիմքում երկու դեպքում էլ որոշակիորեն սոցիալական բաղադրիչ կա:


Տրիբուն ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում էդ տեսանկյունից նման են, բայց ինչի տարբերությունները չես նշում… տարբերություններն ավելի էական ու ակնհայտ են և ուշադրության արժանի… օրինակ կիգիզական սցենարում ժողովուրդը դուրս եկավ բողոքի, իսկ իշխանություններն էնքան թույլ էին որ ոչինչ չկարողացան անել, եթե  կարողանային, արյան մեջ կթաղեին (կարծիք ա Տրիբոին ջան… ) … հետո ամենամեծ հարցը ստեղ էն ա թե ով ա ժողովրդին ղեկավարել ու կազմակերպել կիրգիզական բողոքը ու ինչ դիրքեր են ունեցել քաղաքական ընդդիմադիրները … 

Հունաստանի պարագայում նրանց ոչ ոք չի արգելում բողոքել ու շատ հստակ զգացվում ա հույն ոստիկանության պատրաստվածությունը ու երևում ա որ ոսրիկանությունը քաղաքական խնդիր չի լուծում… Հունական սցենարում ընդդիմությունը չի հանել ժողովրդին ոտքի, այլ արհմիություններն են հանել ու քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը դրա հետ կապ չունի… ու խոսքը մեր մեջ մնա հույները լավ էլ "cooked the books" դրա համար էլ էս օրին են, … սրանք կարևոր հարցեր են ու ինձ սրանք են հետաքրքրում ավելի շատ քան նրանց "նմանությունները"

Տրիբուն ապեր, եթե ժամանակ ունենաս կարո՞ղ ես Կիրգիզական բաժնում մի քիչ նրանց ներկա քաղաքական վիճակից ուժերի դասավորություններից ու տրամադրություններից գրես… Բիձեն շատ լավ առաջարկ էր արել… սպասում եմ ընգեր…

----------

Chuk (09.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում էդ տեսանկյունից նման են, բայց ինչի տարբերությունները չես նշում… տարբերություններն ավելի էական ու ակնհայտ են և ուշադրության արժանի…* օրինակ կիգիզական սցենարում ժողովուրդը դուրս եկավ բողոքի, իսկ իշխանություններն էնքան թույլ էին որ ոչինչ չկարողացան անել, եթե  կարողանային, արյան մեջ կթաղեին* (կարծիք ա Տրիբոին ջան… ) … հետո ամենամեծ հարցը ստեղ էն ա թե ով ա ժողովրդին ղեկավարել ու կազմակերպել կիրգիզական բողոքը ու ինչ դիրքեր են ունեցել քաղաքական ընդդիմադիրները … 
> 
> *Հունաստանի պարագայում նրանց ոչ ոք չի արգելում բողոքել ու շատ հստակ զգացվում ա հույն ոստիկանության պատրաստվածությունը ու երևում ա որ ոսրիկանությունը քաղաքական խնդիր չի լուծում… Հունական սցենարում ընդդիմությունը չի հանել ժողովրդին ոտքի, այլ արհմիություններն են հանել ու քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը դրա հետ կապ չունի…* ու խոսքը մեր մեջ մնա հույները լավ էլ "cooked the books" դրա համար էլ էս օրին են, … սրանք կարևոր հարցեր են ու ինձ սրանք են հետաքրքրում ավելի շատ քան նրանց "նմանությունները"


Մեֆ ջան, մենք ժողովդրի բողոքելու ցանկությունն ու իրականացման մեթոդներն ենք քննարկում, թե՞ ոստիկանության պատրաստվածությունը: Ի միջի այլոց, Կիրգիստանում լավ էլ փորձ արվեց արյան մեջ խեղդելու - 85 զոհն ու 1500 ծանր ու թեթև վիրավորը մի օրվա մեջ, երկրի մայրաքաղաքում, խաղ ու պար չի: 

Թե ովքեր են ղեկավարում, ինչ դիրք ունեն քաղաքական ընդիմադիրները, ու թե ովքեր են կազմակերպում, ինձ ՎԱԲՇԵ չի հետաքրքրում: Գիտես ինչի՞: Որրովհետև անկախ էտ դիրքից, կազմակերպիչի անունից, քաղաքական կուսակցությունից ու արհմիությունից, կա ՈՒԺ, անունը դնենք ԶՈՌՈՒԺ, որը կարողանում ա իրա հետևից տանել բողոքի ալիքը, ու իրա վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել: Ու ոչ Հունաստանում ոչ էլ կիրգիստանում ոչ մեկը չի ասել, «խելոք մնացեք, մի բողոքեք, հարգեք ու սիրեք սահմանդրությունը»: Հունստանում անկախ այն բանից, կազմակերպել են արհմիությունները թե քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը, ոչ մի տեղ սահմանադրությանյ մեջ գրված չի, որ ժողովուրդն իրավունք ունի այրվող շշեր նետել ոստիկանների վրա, կամ բանկերը պաժառ տալ: 

Հիմա սենց մանրից կարանք քննարկենք նաև այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում Թաիլանդում ու Նեպալում ու սկսենք տարբերություններ փնտրել Թաիլանդական, Նեպալյան, Աթենքյան, Բիշքեքյան սցենարների միջև: Արդյունքում կհանգենք մի եզրակացության, անկախ քո ասած նրբագույն քաղաքական էլէմենտներից, բոլոր տեղերում ինչ-որ բան տեղի է ունենում, բացի Հայաստանից: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ոտ հայտարարություններ անում են աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների ընդդիմությունները: Այնպես որ ապեր, Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ հանգիստ է, քաղաքակիրթ, դեմոկրատական ու խաղաղ: Համաձա՞յն ես: Ու դրա մեջ մեծ ներդրում ունեն հայրենի քաղաքական ուժերը, ինչպես խորհրդարանական ՕԵԿ, ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, այնպես էլ արտախորհրդարանական, ասենք ՀԱԿ: Ու ես որպես քաղաքացի բոլորին հարգում, ընդունում եմ: Կեցցե՛ հայոց քաղաքական դաշտը, մեզ մոտ առավոտները խաղաղ են: Մի քանի մանր մունր պորբլեմներ ունենք, օրինակ ռուսական դպրոցների հնարավոր վերաբացումը, էտ էլ ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարությամբ դատապարտել ա: Տեսնենք թե ինչ հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ են մեզ սպասվում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբ, հարց մը:
> Որ Հունաստանում մեկը գար ու ասեր «Մի բողոքեք, սենց բունտ մի արեք», չէի՞ն անելու:


Չուկ ջան, դա էնքան աբսուրդային հարց ա, որ ոչ մեկը իրան Հունաստանում թույլ չի տա տենց բան ասի: Դա հայկական ֆենոմեն ա, ու դա ասելու մոնոպոլիան պատկանում ա ՀԱԿ-ին: 

Մի մոռացի, որ Հունաստանը արդեն մոտ 200 տարի կայացած ինստիտուտներով դեմոկրատիա ա, ու մի քանի անգամ էլ ռազմական դիկտատուրայի միջով ա անցել, ու ոչ մի անգամ չի վախեցել հեղափախություն անելուց, փողոց դուրս գալուց, պայքարելուց: Չնայած միշտ ունեցել ա Թուրքական պրոբլեմ, սահմանային վեճեր, մի քանի պատերազմ: Ի միջի այլոց, Հույները Կիպրոսի հյուսիսը կորցրին հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ երկրում Հայաստանի տիպի ռազմական դիկտատուրա էր: 

Մեր մոտ դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտները նոր են ձևավորվում ու մենք արդեն հասցրել են հիմքում դնել այն, որ ԲՈՒՆՏԻ  իրավունք ժողովուրդը չունի, ու «նյութամորթապաշտ թսիկությունը», «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն» զանավեսկի տակ ուզում ենք սղցնենք:

----------

dvgray (10.05.2010), Mephistopheles (10.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դա էնքան աբսուրդային հարց ա, որ ոչ մեկը իրան Հունաստանում թույլ չի տա տենց բան ասի: Դա հայկական ֆենոմեն ա, ու դա ասելու մոնոպոլիան պատկանում ա ՀԱԿ-ին: 
> 
> Մի մոռացի, որ Հունաստանը արդեն մոտ 200 տարի կայացած ինստիտուտներով դեմոկրատիա ա, ու մի քանի անգամ էլ ռազմական դիկտատուրայի միջով ա անցել, ու ոչ մի անգամ չի վախեցել հեղափախություն անելուց, փողոց դուրս գալուց, պայքարելուց: Չնայած միշտ ունեցել ա Թուրքական պրոբլեմ, սահմանային վեճեր, մի քանի պատերազմ: Ի միջի այլոց, Հույները Կիպրոսի հյուսիսը կորցրին հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ երկրում Հայաստանի տիպի ռազմական դիկտատուրա էր: 
> 
> Մեր մոտ դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտները նոր են ձևավորվում ու մենք արդեն հասցրել են հիմքում դնել այն, որ ԲՈՒՆՏԻ  իրավունք ժողովուրդը չունի, ու «նյութամորթապաշտ թսիկությունը», «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն» զանավեսկի տակ ուզում ենք սղցնենք:


Աբսուրդային հարց չի Տրիբուն ձյա, աբսուրդային ա պատկերացնելը, որ հույներին մեկը տենց բան ասեր (իսկ ասողներ միշտ էլ կարող են լինել) ու իրանք ենթարկվեին: Ես սա ասում էի ձեր սիրած եղանակով համեմատություն անցկացնելու համար ու ցույց տալու համար, որ ժողովուրդը ինքնակազմակերպված անում ա էն, ինչ ճիշտ ա գտնում: Իսկ բոլոր տեսակի պնդումները (մեր իրականությունում), որ ասենք «Լևոնը ասեց մի արեք, դրա համար չարեցինք» ընդամենը դեմագոգիայի շարքից են, դա էի ուզում ցույց տալ:

Իսկ վերջին պարբերությունդ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Ընդվզման իրավունք ժողովուրդը միշտ էլ ունի ու մեր պատկերացումների հիմքում դրան հակասող որևէ բան չկա:

----------

Askalaf (10.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, մենք ժողովդրի բողոքելու ցանկությունն ու իրականացման մեթոդներն ենք քննարկում, թե՞ ոստիկանության պատրաստվածությունը: Ի միջի այլոց, Կիրգիստանում լավ էլ փորձ արվեց արյան մեջ խեղդելու - 85 զոհն ու 1500 ծանր ու թեթև վիրավորը մի օրվա մեջ, երկրի մայրաքաղաքում, խաղ ու պար չի: 
> 
> Թե ովքեր են ղեկավարում, ինչ դիրք ունեն քաղաքական ընդիմադիրները, ու թե ովքեր են կազմակերպում, *ինձ ՎԱԲՇԵ չի հետաքրքրում*: Գիտես ինչի՞: Որրովհետև անկախ էտ դիրքից, կազմակերպիչի անունից, քաղաքական կուսակցությունից ու արհմիությունից, *կա ՈՒԺ, անունը դնենք ԶՈՌՈՒԺ*, որը կարողանում ա իրա հետևից տանել բողոքի ալիքը, ու իրա վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել: Ու ոչ Հունաստանում ոչ էլ կիրգիստանում ոչ մեկը չի ասել, «խելոք մնացեք, մի բողոքեք, հարգեք ու սիրեք սահմանդրությունը»: Հունստանում անկախ այն բանից, կազմակերպել են արհմիությունները թե քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը, ոչ մի տեղ սահմանադրությանյ մեջ գրված չի, որ ժողովուրդն իրավունք ունի այրվող շշեր նետել ոստիկանների վրա, կամ բանկերը պաժառ տալ: 
> 
> Հիմա սենց մանրից կարանք քննարկենք նաև այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում Թաիլանդում ու Նեպալում ու սկսենք տարբերություններ փնտրել Թաիլանդական, Նեպալյան, Աթենքյան, Բիշքեքյան սցենարների միջև: Արդյունքում կհանգենք մի եզրակացության, անկախ քո ասած նրբագույն քաղաքական էլէմենտներից, բոլոր տեղերում ինչ-որ բան տեղի է ունենում, բացի Հայաստանից: *Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ոտ հայտարարություններ անում են աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների ընդդիմությունները*: Այնպես որ ապեր, Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ հանգիստ է, քաղաքակիրթ, դեմոկրատական ու խաղաղ: Համաձա՞յն ես: Ու դրա մեջ մեծ ներդրում ունեն հայրենի քաղաքական ուժերը, ինչպես խորհրդարանական ՕԵԿ, ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, այնպես էլ արտախորհրդարանական, ասենք ՀԱԿ: Ու ես որպես քաղաքացի բոլորին հարգում, ընդունում եմ: Կեցցե՛ հայոց քաղաքական դաշտը, մեզ մոտ առավոտները խաղաղ են: Մի քանի մանր մունր պորբլեմներ ունենք, օրինակ ռուսական դպրոցների հնարավոր վերաբացումը, էտ էլ ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարությամբ դատապարտել ա: Տեսնենք թե ինչ հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ են մեզ սպասվում:


Չէ ապեր, շատ կարևոր ա թե ինչ ուժ ա ու դա նրբություն չի… որովհերև ձախողման դեպքում սաղ մեղքն ընկնում ա էդ ուժի վրա, իսկ հաջողության դեպքում փառքն ու պատիվը գնում ա իրանց… իսկ եթե կարևոր չի ուրեմն սաղ մեղքն ու փառքը ժողովրդինն ա ու պետք չի իզուր որևէ քաղուժի ասել մեղավոր էր որ հարձակման հրաման չտվեց… 

Հունաստանում շշեր գցելն ու բանկեր վառելը բողոքի ձև չի համարվում դրա համար էլ անողներին ձերբակալում են իսկ եթե "անկարևոր" ԶՈՌՈՒԺԸ" Հունաստանում տենց կոչ աներ, չկասկածես, մի ակնթարթում կձերբակալեն նրանց… ապեր կարաս բողոքես ու հենց դրա համար էլ սիրես սահմանադրությունը… մեկը մեկին չի հակասում…

Տրիբում ապեր, կակ ռազ մեզ համար շատ կարևոր են թե էդ ամեն ինչը ով ա անում ու ոնց ա արվում, որովհետև մենք ու մեր ժողովուրդը էսօր մեղավոր ենք ման գալիս որ կուժն ու կուլեն գլխին ջարդի… շատ կարևոր ա որ կուժն ու կուլեն ճիշտ հասցեատեր ունենա… հեն ա դու ես ասում որ "ՀԱԿ-ոտ հայտարարություններ բոլոր ընդդիմություններն էլ անում են"… էլ ՀԱԿ-ից ինչ ենք ուզում… 

… ապեր մի խոսքով հեղափոխությունը չի լինում երբ որևէ մեկն ասում ա գնացեք արեք իրանք անում են … այլ լինում ա էն ժամանակ երբ ժողովուրդն էլ տուն չի կարում կգնա, ոչ թե չի ուզում այլ չի կարում… չկա ու չի լինելու տենց քաղաքական ուժ կամ գործիչ որը կոչ անի "գնացեք գրավեք, հարձակվեք ջարդեք", որովհետև էդ արտահայտությունից հետո իրանք դադրում են քաղաքական ուժ կամ գործիչ լինել… դրանք դառնում են 100% անոց իշխանությամ համար միջոցների առջև խտրականություն չդնող կարիերիստներ ու բախտախնդիրներ… ու չարժէի որ դրանք երկրի գլուխ գան, դրանց խաթր չարժի զոհվել, մանավանդ որ ըտենցներն արդեն պաշտոնի են ու իմաստ չունի մեկին մյուսով փոխելը… դա նույնիսկ ավելի վատ ա…

…իմիջայլոց Տրիբուն ջան, քեզ որպես տնտեսագետ ու քաղաքական հարցերում ավելի գիտակ մարդ էս "մանրունքները" պետք ա հետաքրքրի… սովորական մարդուն կարող ա չհետաքրքրի, "բողոքը բողոք ա ի՞նչ տարբերություն"… դու չես կարա ասես "ինչ տարբերություն Կիրգիստանում ով ա ղեկավարել ու առաջնորդել" ու որպես մեջի մարդ դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս դրա մեխանիզմը, ու որ մենք ասենք "հեն ա իրանք էլ արեցին նրանք էլ" դու կասես, "հոպ, հոպար… դու շատ բան չգիտես"…

----------

Chuk (10.05.2010), Rammer (10.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ ջան, դա էնքան աբսուրդային հարց ա, որ ոչ մեկը իրան Հունաստանում թույլ չի տա տենց բան ասի: Դա հայկական ֆենոմեն ա, ու դա ասելու մոնոպոլիան պատկանում ա ՀԱԿ-ին: 
> 
> Մի մոռացի, որ Հունաստանը արդեն մոտ 200 տարի *կայացած ինստիտուտներով դեմոկրատիա* ա, ու մի քանի անգամ էլ ռազմական դիկտատուրայի միջով ա անցել, ու ոչ մի անգամ չի վախեցել հեղափախություն անելուց, փողոց դուրս գալուց, պայքարելուց: Չնայած միշտ ունեցել ա Թուրքական պրոբլեմ, սահմանային վեճեր, մի քանի պատերազմ: Ի միջի այլոց, Հույները Կիպրոսի հյուսիսը կորցրին հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ երկրում Հայաստանի տիպի ռազմական դիկտատուրա էր: 
> 
> Մեր մոտ դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտները նոր են ձևավորվում ու մենք արդեն հասցրել են հիմքում դնել այն, որ ԲՈՒՆՏԻ  իրավունք ժողովուրդը չունի, ու «նյութամորթապաշտ թսիկությունը», «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն» զանավեսկի տակ ուզում ենք սղցնենք:


քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը հենց էս քո ասած ինստիտուտնրի ձևավորումն ա, Ապեր… ուզում ես անունն ուրիշ բան դիր, բայց էդ ինստիտուտները պտի ձևավորվի… ուրիշ ձև մենք մեր ժողովրդի ձենը մեջտեղ չենք կարողանալու հանենք այնպես որ հաշվի առնեն… երբ որ էս ինստիտուտները չկան հեղափոխությունները ծառայեցվում են որոշ մարդկանց կամ խմբերի շահերին… դրա համար էլ էդ ձևի երկրներում "կայունություն ու խաղաղություն" ա հաստատվում մենակ ամենադաժան դիկտատորի ժամանակ … դրա համար եմ ասում, կարևոր ա թե ով արեց ու ոնց արվեց ու կիրգիզների դեպքում դեռ պետք ա սպասել…

----------

Chuk (10.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Աբսուրդային հարց չի Տրիբուն ձյա, աբսուրդային ա պատկերացնելը, որ հույներին մեկը տենց բան ասեր (իսկ ասողներ միշտ էլ կարող են լինել) ու իրանք ենթարկվեին: Ես սա ասում էի ձեր սիրած եղանակով համեմատություն անցկացնելու համար ու ցույց տալու համար, որ *ժողովուրդը ինքնակազմակերպված անում ա էն, ինչ ճիշտ ա գտնում*: Իսկ բոլոր տեսակի պնդումները (մեր իրականությունում), որ ասենք «Լևոնը ասեց մի արեք, դրա համար չարեցինք» ընդամենը դեմագոգիայի շարքից են, դա էի ուզում ցույց տալ:
> 
> Իսկ վերջին պարբերությունդ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Ընդվզման իրավունք ժողովուրդը միշտ էլ ունի ու մեր պատկերացումների հիմքում դրան հակասող որևէ բան չկա:


դա հեքիաթների /կոմունիստական-սովետական/ շարքից ա  :Smile: 
հունաստանում շատ ուժեղ են ուսանողական միությունները, և անգամ "սև գեներալների" ռազմական դիկտատուրայի ժամանակ նրանք պետական իշխանությանը պահում էին ահ ու դողի մեջ: նայիր պոլիտեխնիկի ուսանողների հակամարտությունը և ամենամյա  հայտնի ուսանողական  ջարդուխորդերը, երբ ամբողջ Աթենքի ոստւկանությունը մկան ծակից դուրս չի գալիս և կարծեմ անցյալ տարի նորից վերածվեց համաուսանողական համընդանուր  քաղաքական դեբոշի:
հույները ընդանրապես եվրոպական ժողովուրդների մեջ ամենա"պարտիզանական" ազգերից մեկն են վերջին հարյուրամյակի: ու իրանց  պարտիզանական դուխը ունի խորը ակունքնեի: օրինակ, գերմանակնա օկուպացիայի տարիներին հունական պարտիզանները մեծ վնասներ տվին :
նույն ձևի Սև Գեներալների օրոք ամբողջ ձախ ուժերի միավորումը անցավ զինված պայքարի բռնատիրության դեմ: 

գոնե մի անգամ նոյեմբերի կեսերին պետք է լինել Աթենքի հայտնի ուսանողական ապստամբությանը ներկա, որպեսի հասկանալ, թե ինչ է դա նշանակում

----------

Askalaf (10.05.2010), Բիձա (10.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> դա հեքիաթների /կոմունիստական-սովետական/ շարքից ա 
> հունաստանում շատ ուժեղ են ուսանողական միությունները, և անգամ "սև գեներալների" ռազմական դիկտատուրայի ժամանակ նրանք պետական իշխանությանը պահում էին ահ ու դողի մեջ: նայիր պոլիտեխնիկի ուսանողների հակամարտությունը և ամենամյա  հայտնի ուսանողական  ջարդուխորդերը, երբ ամբողջ Աթենքի ոստւկանությունը մկան ծակից դուրս չի գալիս և կարծեմ անցյալ տարի նորից վերածվեց համաուսանողական համընդանուր  քաղաքական դեբոշի:
> հույները ընդանրապես եվրոպական ժողովուրդների մեջ ամենա"պարտիզանական" ազգերից մեկն են վերջին հարյուրամյակի: ու իրանց  պարտիզանական դուխը ունի խորը ակունքնեի: օրինակ, գերմանակնա օկուպացիայի տարիներին հունական պարտիզանները մեծ վնասներ տվին :
> նույն ձևի Սև Գեներալների օրոք ամբողջ ձախ ուժերի միավորումը անցավ զինված պայքարի բռնատիրության դեմ: 
> 
> գոնե մի անգամ նոյեմբերի կեսերին պետք է լինել Աթենքի հայտնի ուսանողական ապստամբությանը ներկա, որպեսի հասկանալ, թե ինչ է դա նշանակում


Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ուսանողների մասին խոսեցիր, քեզ թվաց թե իմ ասածներին հակասող բան ասեցի՞ր, թե՞ հասկացար, որ ոչ մի հակասող բան չես ասում, ուղղակի քանի որ պիտի հակաճառեիր էս գրառումդ արեցիր:

----------


## dvgray

> Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ուսանողների մասին խոսեցիր, քեզ թվաց թե իմ ասածներին հակասող բան ասեցի՞ր, թե՞ հասկացար, որ ոչ մի հակասող բան չես ասում, ուղղակի քանի որ պիտի հակաճառեիր էս գրառումդ արեցիր:


քիչ մը… քիչ մնաց իմ գրածը չաղավաղեիր  :Smile:  բայց ավաղ, ինչպես հաճախ է պատահում քո հետ՝ ավաղ-   աղավաղեցիր  :Sad: 
ուրեմն, ուշադրություն !!!!
ոչ թե ուսանողների մասին եմ ասել, այլ ուսանողների միության: 
միանգամից կարող եմ պատասխանել քո այն հարցին, թե ինչ է ուսանողական միությունների ուսանողների չեն՞: 
Այո՝ ուսանողներ են: հետո մարդիկ, հետո կաթնասուններ ու սենց ինչքան կուզես :
 :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Դիվի ջան, ներիր որ ես միություն բառը չօգտագործեցի  :Cray: 
Բայց ասելիքս չփոխվեց:
Մեռա «գոռալով», որ Հայաստանին անհրաժեշտ ա նման միություններ, նախաձեռնություններ, արհմիություններ և այլն: Եվ երբ ասվում ա, որ ժողովուրդն ինքնակազմակերպվում ա, նկատի չի առնվում որ լրիվ իրարից բեխաբար ու առանձին մարդիկ հանկարծ ուղղորդվում ու գալիս են մի կետի: Հենց նման կազմավորումներն են դա անում: Ու քո ասածը հենց իմ ամբողջ ասածների հաստատումն ա  :Hi:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ ապեր, շատ կարևոր ա թե ինչ ուժ ա ու դա նրբություն չի… որովհերև ձախողման դեպքում սաղ մեղքն ընկնում ա էդ ուժի վրա, իսկ հաջողության դեպքում փառքն ու պատիվը գնում ա իրանց… իսկ եթե կարևոր չի ուրեմն սաղ մեղքն ու փառքը ժողովրդինն ա ու պետք չի իզուր որևէ քաղուժի ասել մեղավոր էր որ հարձակման հրաման չտվեց…


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Մեֆ ջան: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ Հայաստանում հիմնական քաղաքական ընդդիմադիր ուժը, վախենալով հնարավոր ձախողումից, չի ուզում գնալ հնարավոր հաղթանակի հետևից: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: Դրա համար էլ ընտրվել է, «շառից-փորձանքից հեռու, գնում ենք ԱԺ-ում մեր մի քանի տեղի հետևից» տարբերակը:




> Հունաստանում շշեր գցելն ու բանկեր վառելը բողոքի ձև չի համարվում դրա համար էլ անողներին ձերբակալում են իսկ եթե "անկարևոր" ԶՈՌՈՒԺԸ" Հունաստանում տենց կոչ աներ, չկասկածես, մի ակնթարթում կձերբակալեն նրանց… ապեր կարաս բողոքես ու հենց դրա համար էլ սիրես սահմանադրությունը… մեկը մեկին չի հակասում…


Ապրես, չի հակասում: Ես ասե՞լ եմ որ զզվում եմ սահմանադրությունից: Ես զզվում են սահմանադրության թեման շահարկելուց, մի երկրում որտեղ սահմանադրության գլխավոր երաշխավորը սահմանադրության հիմնական ոտնահարողն է: 

Հունաստանում ոչ մեկը չի ասում գնացեք բանկերը պաժառ տվեք, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասում, ներռայալ Չուկի սիրած արհմիթյունները, որ մենթերի հետ քյալլա տալ չի կարելի: Լավ էլ կարելի ա, ու բոլորս էլ հեռուստատեսությամբ տեսսնք, թե ոնց են միտինգի ժամանակ հենց առաջին շարքի դրոշակակիրները հարձակվում վահանակիր մենթերի վրա: Ու հավատա, էտ առաջին շարքերում հենց առաջնորդներն են, այլ ոչ թե «ինքնակազմակերպված ժողովուրդը»:  




> Տրիբում ապեր, կակ ռազ մեզ համար շատ կարևոր են թե էդ ամեն ինչը ով ա անում ու ոնց ա արվում, որովհետև մենք ու մեր ժողովուրդը էսօր մեղավոր ենք ման գալիս որ կուժն ու կուլեն գլխին ջարդի… շատ կարևոր ա որ կուժն ու կուլեն ճիշտ հասցեատեր ունենա… հեն ա դու ես ասում որ "ՀԱԿ-ոտ հայտարարություններ բոլոր ընդդիմություններն էլ անում են"… էլ ՀԱԿ-ից ինչ ենք ուզում…


Ապեր, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը վախենում ա կուժն ու կուլեն իրա գլխին ջարդվելու՞ց, բա կարա՞ս ասես Նիկոլը հիմա ինչի ա նստած: Էտքան վախենում են, թող գնան տներով, համ իրանք հանգիստ կապրեն, համ էլ մեր հիվանդ երևակայությունը իզուր տեղը չեն բորբոքի: Մենք էլ սին հույսեր չենք փայփայի: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ոտ հայտարարություններ արվում են, էն երկրներում, որտեղ նորմալ քաղաքական ինստիտուտներ են գործում: Ես էլի ու էլի ուզում եմ հարց տամ, ինչ օգուտ են տալիս ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունները, բացի կայացած փաստերը արձանագրելուց, որոնք առանց ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունների էլ պարից պարզ են: Մեֆ ջան, ինչքան կարելի ա սաղիս անընդհատ ասել, թե ինչքան վատ ա մեր վիճակը: Մենք դրա մասին արդեն տաս տարի ա գիտենք: Լևոնով ու ՀԱԿ-ով ուզում էինք էտ վիճակից մի ձևի դուրս գայինք, իսկ արդյունքում հանգել ենք նրան, որ մեզ մի անգամ էլ հիշեցնում թե ինչքան փիս ա ամեն ինչ: 

Ու ես էսօր, էս ինչ մի հատ կուռտուռական եմ գրում:  :LOL:  




> … ապեր մի խոսքով հեղափոխությունը չի լինում երբ որևէ մեկն ասում ա գնացեք արեք իրանք անում են … այլ լինում ա էն ժամանակ երբ ժողովուրդն էլ տուն չի կարում կգնա, ոչ թե չի ուզում այլ չի կարում… չկա ու չի լինելու տենց քաղաքական ուժ կամ գործիչ որը կոչ անի "գնացեք գրավեք, հարձակվեք ջարդեք", որովհետև էդ արտահայտությունից հետո իրանք դադրում են քաղաքական ուժ կամ գործիչ լինել… դրանք դառնում են 100% անոց իշխանությամ համար միջոցների առջև խտրականություն չդնող կարիերիստներ ու բախտախնդիրներ… ու չարժէի որ դրանք երկրի գլուխ գան, դրանց խաթր չարժի զոհվել, մանավանդ որ ըտենցներն արդեն պաշտոնի են ու իմաստ չունի մեկին մյուսով փոխելը… դա նույնիսկ ավելի վատ ա…


Մեֆ ջան, կարդացե՞լ ես էն մի քանի կետով առաջարկություններս ՀԱԿ-ին , Չուկի զաստավիտից հետո, որ քննադատելու տեղը, պետք ա մի բան առաջարկել: Ես երբեք չեմ ասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պետք ա կանգնի ու ասի «գնացեք ջարդեք ու ավիրեք»: Ես մի բան եմ ասել, թող ՀԱԿ-ը մուտիտ չանի, որ Հայաստանում սահմանդրական ճանապարհով երևբևէ որևէ բան փոխվելու ա: ՉԻ ՓՈԽՎԵԼՈՒ, ախպերս: Արհմիություն ու ուսանողական միություն էլ չի ձևավորվելու, քանի որ ամեն ինչ ղզլբաշների տոտալ վերահսկողության տակ ա: Դու ո՞նց ես պատեկարցնում արհմիությունների ձևավորում տնտեսական սուբյեկտներում, որոնք պատկանում են Լֆիկին, Սաշիկին, Քոչին ու Դմբլդոխին: Իսկ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ուսանողական լիարժեք միությայն ձևավորում մի համալսարանում, որտեղ խորհդրի նախագահը Սերժն ա: 

Ախպերս, ոնց որ դու քո խոդով գաս, իմ ավտոյի մատոռը քանդես առանց ինձ հարցնելու, ու ասես ուզում եմ ֆարսաժ դնեմ վրեն, որ գազ տաս, գնաս գլուխդ ուտես: Չեմ թողնի չէ՞: 




> …իմիջայլոց Տրիբուն ջան, քեզ որպես տնտեսագետ ու քաղաքական հարցերում ավելի գիտակ մարդ էս "մանրունքները" պետք ա հետաքրքրի… սովորական մարդուն կարող ա չհետաքրքրի, "բողոքը բողոք ա ի՞նչ տարբերություն"… դու չես կարա ասես "ինչ տարբերություն Կիրգիստանում ով ա ղեկավարել ու առաջնորդել" ու որպես մեջի մարդ դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս դրա մեխանիզմը, ու որ մենք ասենք "հեն ա իրանք էլ արեցին նրանք էլ" դու կասես, "հոպ, հոպար… դու շատ բան չգիտես"…


Ապեր, ինձ դրանք հետաքրքրում են до поры до времени: Բայց գալիս ա մի պահ, երբ մանրուքներով հետաքրքրվելը (վայ քրքրվենք մենք) զրկում ա ընդհանուր պատկերը տեսնելու ունակությունից: Ու եղբայրաբար քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ, անկեղծորեն քո անձը հարգելով, որ մի պահ իրոք աբստրահարվես մանրուքներից, ու գլոբալ նայելով մեր վիճակին մի քանի պարզ հարցերի պատասխան փնտրես.

- էս ո՞վ ենք մենք, արա 
- էս ի՞նչ ա մեր ուզածը, հորս արև
- Բա էս մեզանից ի՞նչ են ուզում, գ7 ըլնեմ

Ու վերջում կտեսնես, որ էս բոլոր հարցերը ունեն մեկ պատասխան.

- Արի ասեմ, այ տղա

----------

Բիձա (11.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դիվի ջան, ներիր որ ես միություն բառը չօգտագործեցի 
> Բայց ասելիքս չփոխվեց:
> *Մեռա «գոռալով», որ Հայաստանին անհրաժեշտ ա նման միություններ, նախաձեռնություններ, արհմիություններ և այլն:* Եվ երբ ասվում ա, որ ժողովուրդն ինքնակազմակերպվում ա, նկատի չի առնվում որ լրիվ իրարից բեխաբար ու առանձին մարդիկ հանկարծ ուղղորդվում ու գալիս են մի կետի: Հենց նման կազմավորումներն են դա անում: Ու քո ասածը հենց իմ ամբողջ ասածների հաստատումն ա


Ապեր, մուտիտյաց մուտիտ  :Hands Up:  ուրիշ բան չեմ կարա ասեմ:  

Երկրիդ սաղ տնեսությունը իրա թաշա-խուստով մի քանի հոգու ձեռն ա, ու դու ուզում ես էտ մի քանի հոգու քթի տակ իրանց վնաս տվող բան ստեղծես: Ապեր, հենց հաջորդ քսան տարում (եթե  էտ ընթացքում հեղափոխություն չլինի) Հայաստանում մի հատ իրոք անկախ արհմիություն կստեղծվի, ու մի հատ էլ անկախ ուսխորհուրդ, կգաս աջդ կհամբուրեմ: 

Արհմիությունները ստեղծվում են նախ և առաջ գործատուի հետ կոլեկտիվ աշխատանքային պայմանագիր կնքելու համար: Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում արհմիությունների ստեղծումը մինչև վերջին պեսոկի մեշոկը մոնոպոլացված տնտեսության պայմաններում, որտեղ աշխատուժի առաջարկը գերազանցում ա էտ աշխատուժի նկատմամբ պահանջարկին:  Չուկ ջան, հերիք է էլի ախպերս դեմագոգիայով զբաղվենք: Արա, եկեք գոնե ընդունենք, որ խորը քաքի մեջ ենք ու դեռ դուրս գալու տարբերակ ոչ մեկը չի տեսնում: 

Հունաստանում մի քանի հեղափոխություն են արել, մինչև հասել են նրան, որ քչից շատից նամուսով արհմիություններ ու ուսանողական միություններ ունեն հիմա: Ու մենակ Հունաստանում չէ, ալամ Եվրոպայում: Ապեր, հիմա Հայաստանում անկախ որևէ միություն ստեղծելը նույն բանն ա, որ 8-րդ դարում, Արաբական Խալիֆաթում գենդերային հավասարությունից խոսային:

----------

dvgray (12.05.2010), Բիձա (11.05.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Մեֆ ջան: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ Հայաստանում հիմնական քաղաքական ընդդիմադիր ուժը, վախենալով հնարավոր ձախողումից, չի ուզում գնալ հնարավոր հաղթանակի հետևից: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: Դրա համար էլ ընտրվել է, «շառից-փորձանքից հեռու, գնում ենք ԱԺ-ում մեր մի քանի տեղի հետևից» տարբերակը:
> 
> 
> 
> Ապրես, չի հակասում: Ես ասե՞լ եմ որ զզվում եմ սահմանադրությունից: Ես զզվում են սահմանադրության թեման շահարկելուց, մի երկրում որտեղ սահմանադրության գլխավոր երաշխավորը սահմանադրության հիմնական ոտնահարողն է: 
> 
> Հունաստանում ոչ մեկը չի ասում գնացեք բանկերը պաժառ տվեք, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասում, ներռայալ Չուկի սիրած արհմիթյունները, որ մենթերի հետ քյալլա տալ չի կարելի: Լավ էլ կարելի ա, ու բոլորս էլ հեռուստատեսությամբ տեսսնք, թե ոնց են միտինգի ժամանակ հենց առաջին շարքի դրոշակակիրները հարձակվում վահանակիր մենթերի վրա: Ու հավատա, էտ առաջին շարքերում հենց առաջնորդներն են, այլ ոչ թե «ինքնակազմակերպված ժողովուրդը»:  
> 
> 
> ...


Իսկականից,  հորս արև:

----------


## Բիձա

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Մեֆ ջան: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ Հայաստանում հիմնական քաղաքական ընդդիմադիր ուժը, վախենալով հնարավոր ձախողումից, չի ուզում գնալ հնարավոր հաղթանակի հետևից: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: Դրա համար էլ ընտրվել է, «շառից-փորձանքից հեռու, գնում ենք ԱԺ-ում մեր մի քանի տեղի հետևից» տարբերակը:
> 
> 
> 
> Ապրես, չի հակասում: Ես ասե՞լ եմ որ զզվում եմ սահմանադրությունից: Ես զզվում են սահմանադրության թեման շահարկելուց, մի երկրում որտեղ սահմանադրության գլխավոր երաշխավորը սահմանադրության հիմնական ոտնահարողն է: 
> 
> Հունաստանում ոչ մեկը չի ասում գնացեք բանկերը պաժառ տվեք, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասում, ներռայալ Չուկի սիրած արհմիթյունները, որ մենթերի հետ քյալլա տալ չի կարելի: Լավ էլ կարելի ա, ու բոլորս էլ հեռուստատեսությամբ տեսսնք, թե ոնց են միտինգի ժամանակ հենց առաջին շարքի դրոշակակիրները հարձակվում վահանակիր մենթերի վրա: Ու հավատա, էտ առաջին շարքերում հենց առաջնորդներն են, այլ ոչ թե «ինքնակազմակերպված ժողովուրդը»:  
> 
> 
> ...


Ցանկացած պետության ներսում իշխանություն- ժողովուրդ հարաբերությունները անտագոնիստական են իրենց էությամբ: Անկախ այդ երկրում իշխանություն ձևավորելու տրադիցիաներից, ձևակերպվելուց հետո իշխանությունների նպատակը անվերահսկելի կայֆ բռնելն է, իշխանությունը վայելելը: Սա ճիշտ է և շվեյցարիայի համար, և հունաստանի, և թուրքմենիայի, առավել ևս հայաստանի համար: 
Իսկ ժողովրդի խնդիրն էլ դրան հակադրվելն է ու պահանջելը, որ իշխանությունները խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն ու աշխատեն ոնց որ հարկն է:
Հետևաբար, շեղվածքի համար  պատասխանատու է ոչ թե իշխանությունը, այլ ժողովուրդը: 
Խուրդեցի - խուրդեցի, եկա հասա "Ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանի է իր իշխանությանը" հայտնի թեզին: Բայց հուսով եմ, որ խուրդելը գոնե մի  մազաչափ պարզեցրեց շեշտադրումներն այն առումով, որ ընդիմության գործը թեև իշխանությունների դեմ է, բայց հիմնական անելիքը ներսում է, ժողովրդի արժեհամակարգի, պատկերացումների վրա աշխատելը:  :LOL: 
Իհարկե, կարելի է մտածել, որ մենք էս ենք, ու հենց այդ պատճառով էլ միշտ ծնում ենք էս իշխանությունը ու դրան համապատասխան ընդիմությունը: Ու որ քարը տրաքի, ավել անելը անհնար է:  :Hands Up: 
Համաձայն եմ, էդպես էլ կա: Բայց եթե այդպես է ու տեսնում ենք որ շարունակաբար նույն փոցխին ենք դեմ առնում ու լռվում,  արեք գոնե ձեններս կտրենք, աբուռներս հավաքենք ու սսկվենք,  վեր ընկնեննք մեր տեղը: 
Բայց փոխարենը,  ընդիմությունը հասարակ մարդկանցից էս ճշմարտությունը տարիներ ի վեր թաքցնում է ու  իրեն   խողովակի  տեղ դրած ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մարդկանց ոգևորում, հանում է փողոց: Արդյունքում մարդիկ են  ծեծվում, բանտարկվում, իշխանություններն են էլ ավելի լկտիանում: Ամեն պարտվելուց հետո ընդիմությունը հոխորտալով հետ է քաշվում իր բունը, շառը գցելով տարբեր անկապ ֆակտորների վրա: Վրոդե, ախքերը  քաշեցին, մլիցեն ԲՏ դուրս եկավ, ռոբը անսպասելիորեն սերժի տեղը խաղաց ու տղա բերեց մեր վրա, կամ էլ թե չէ, վույ աման,  մեր զուլալ սահմանադրականը ոտնահարեցին տականքները, և այլն: 
Ղրղզներն արեցին այն ինչ իրենց սիրտը,  քաղաքական կամքն ու ազգային թասիբն էր թելադրում: Հույներն անում են այն, ինչ իրենք են ճիշտ համարում: Չեչեններն անում են այն ինչ իրենք են ճիշտ համարում: Չկա քաղաքական մեթոդոլոգիայի որևէ միջազգային ստանդարտ: Ամեն  հասարակություն իր հասկացածով ու մեթոդներով է պայքարում իր  իշխանությունների դեմ: Մենք շարունակ ինչ որ հնարովի սահմանադրականով ենք պարտվում- դա էլ մեր  գործն է ու աշխարհընկալումը: 
Մարդկանց դա է դուր գալիս, դա է արվում: 
Մեր աչքի առաջ ուրիշները ուրիշ մեթոդներով են գնում, մենք անհաղորդ ենք դրան: Դա էլ է կեցվածք: Մի գուցե լավն էլ հենց էդ է: 2000 տարի կզած քարշ ենք եկել, էլի կշարումնակենք: Ով է ասել, որ դա վատ բան է: Նայենք կենդանիներին, ամեն մեկը հարմարվել է,  իր տեղն է գտել: Ամեն տեսակ ապրում է իր սիրած միջավայրում, սնվում իր սիրած կերով, կայֆ բռնում իր ուրախություններով:  
Չէ ախպեր,  հույներն էլ, ղրղզներն էլ ու իրենց ճամփեքով գնացողները թող լավ մտածեն, թե վաղը ինչ շառի մեջ են ընկնելու: Իսկ մենք հեռվից, ըսենց մուղամներով, սահմանադրականով, արհմիություններով, քաղաքացիական հասարակությամբ, թաղերով, հայրենակցականներով ու ազգովի, դոդլֆիկով  գալու ենք ու դրանց ոտատակ ենք տալու-անցնելու, բա :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ամեն անգամ բացում եմ նոր գրառումների էջն ու կարդում «Հին Հունաստանը հեղաշրջման եզրին», ու բացում է :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, մուտիտյաց մուտիտ  ուրիշ բան չեմ կարա ասեմ:


Մեր խորաթափանց ու խորամիտ ապերո, եթե էդ մուտիտյաց մուտիտ ա, ուրեմն դու քո համար համակերպվիր, որ ելք չկա, իսկ իմ բնավորությունը նման բաներ չի ընդունում ու չնայած դրան դա ռոմանտիզմ չի, այլ ռեալ իրավիճակի գնահատում: Կստեղծվեն ապերո, չնայած որ հիմա չունենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Մեֆ ջան: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ Հայաստանում հիմնական քաղաքական ընդդիմադիր ուժը, վախենալով *հնարավոր ձախողումից*, չի ուզում գնալ հնարավոր հաղթանակի հետևից: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: Դրա համար էլ ընտրվել է, «շառից-փորձանքից հեռու, գնում ենք ԱԺ-ում մեր մի քանի տեղի հետևից» տարբերակը:



Տրիբուն ջան, "հնարավոր ձախողումը" որն ա, էն որ սրանց վռնդելուց հետո լինում ա էն ինչ առաջ է՞ր, թե չի վռնդվում… սրանք երկուսն էլ նույն բանն են… 98-ի հրաժարականից հետո ամեն ինչ ավելի վատի գնաց որովհետև սկզբմունքային մարդիկ հրաժարվեցին, բայց "աղբը" մնաց տեղում, որովհետև նրանք հասկացան որ լծակները մեկի ձեռքից անցան մյուսին… ու տենց միշտ ա լինելու քանի դեռ չի ստեղծվել մի միջավայր որտեղ "աղբը" չի կարա գոյատևի… էտի մի հարվածով չի լինում… 





> Հունաստանում ոչ մեկը չի ասում գնացեք բանկերը պաժառ տվեք, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասում, ներռայալ Չուկի սիրած արհմիթյունները, որ *մենթերի հետ քյալլա տալ չի կարելի*: Լավ էլ կարելի ա, ու բոլորս էլ հեռուստատեսությամբ տեսսնք, թե ոնց են միտինգի ժամանակ հենց առաջին շարքի դրոշակակիրները հարձակվում վահանակիր մենթերի վրա: Ու *հավատա*, էտ առաջին շարքերում հենց առաջնորդներն են, այլ ոչ թե «ինքնակազմակերպված ժողովուրդը»:


Տրիբուն ջան, Հայաստանում մենթերի հետ քյալլա տալը լրիվ ուրիշ ա, Հունաստանում լրիվ ուրիշ… Հայաստանում մարտական զենքով են վրեդ կրակում, սնայպերներով ու մնացածի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում… էս ամենն իմանալով որևէ ուժ իրավունք չունի ժողովրդին ասի "մենթերի հետ քյալլա տվեք" էն դեպքում երբ որ էդ ուժը էդ մարդու կյանքը պաշտպանելու որևէ միջոց չունի…

 Հավատում եմ Տրիբուն ջան, բայց ավելի հավանական ա որ էդ առաջին շարքերում կրիզիսից  ամենատուժած քաղաքացիներն են…




> Ապեր, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը վախենում ա կուժն ու կուլեն իրա գլխին ջարդվելու՞ց, բա կարա՞ս ասես Նիկոլը հիմա ինչի ա նստած: Էտքան վախենում են, թող գնան տներով, համ իրանք հանգիստ կապրեն, համ էլ մեր հիվանդ երևակայությունը իզուր տեղը չեն բորբոքի: Մենք էլ սին հույսեր չենք փայփայի: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ոտ հայտարարություններ արվում են, էն երկրներում, որտեղ նորմալ քաղաքական ինստիտուտներ են գործում: Ես էլի ու էլի ուզում եմ հարց տամ, ինչ օգուտ են տալիս ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունները, բացի կայացած փաստերը արձանագրելուց, որոնք առանց ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունների էլ պարից պարզ են: Մեֆ ջան, ինչքան կարելի ա սաղիս անընդհատ ասել, թե ինչքան վատ ա մեր վիճակը: Մենք դրա մասին արդեն տաս տարի ա գիտենք: Լևոնով ու ՀԱԿ-ով ուզում էինք էտ վիճակից մի ձևի դուրս գայինք, իսկ արդյունքում հանգել ենք նրան, որ մեզ մի անգամ էլ հիշեցնում թե ինչքան փիս ա ամեն ինչ:


Ապեր, ճիշտն ասած ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում թե ՀԱԿ-ն ինչ ա ասում կամ ինչքան ա մեղավոր, որովհետև մեր ամբողջ պատմության մեջ մենք մեր ղեկավարների, իշխանների, պետության ձեռը կրակն ենք ընկած եղել ու մեղքը միշտ էլ ուրիշի վրա ենք գցել… ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում էլ էս տրադիցիան չի խախտվում… էս ա մտահոգիչը… մենք սաղս էլՀԱԿ-ից լավ գիտենք ու իրանցից առաջ էլ գիտեինք թե ինչ վատ ա, կաշառակերություն ա, հանցագործություն ա, սրիկայություն ա, բոզի տղություն ա… ու ինչ էինք անու՞մ… ոչ մի բան, նայում էինք իրար աչքերի մեջ ու երազում թե ոնց անենք մենք լինենք իրանց տեղը… էսի էսօրվա բան չի Տրիբուն ջան, էսի դարերի բան ա… ես որևէ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում դրա մեջ, մեղավոր ման գալն հիմա անիմաստ ա, բայց որ պետք ա փոխվի էդ ամեն ինչը, դա կասկածից վեր ա ու դա մի ուժի ու մի մոռթի անելու բան չի… դարերի կեղտը տենց հեշտ չի մաքրվում… ես դաժե Սերժին ու իշխանություններին չեմ մեղադրում, իրանք բոզի տղերք են, բայց մենք ենք մեղավոր որ իրանք ընդեղ նստած են (սփյուռքն էլ հետը)… 

… Տրիբուն ջան, 10 տարի եթե ոչ ավել, բերաններս բաց նայում էինք թե սրանք ոնց են արմատավորվում ու թալանում երկիրը ու նախանձում էինք իրանց … ո՞նց կարա մի գիշերվա մեջ էս ամեն ինչը փոխվի…  






> Մեֆ ջան, կարդացե՞լ ես էն մի քանի կետով առաջարկություններս ՀԱԿ-ին , Չուկի զաստավիտից հետո, որ քննադատելու տեղը, պետք ա մի բան առաջարկել: Ես երբեք չեմ ասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պետք ա կանգնի ու ասի «գնացեք ջարդեք ու ավիրեք»: Ես մի բան եմ ասել, թող ՀԱԿ-ը մուտիտ չանի, որ Հայաստանում սահմանդրական ճանապարհով երևբևէ որևէ բան փոխվելու ա: ՉԻ ՓՈԽՎԵԼՈՒ, ախպերս: Արհմիություն ու ուսանողական միություն էլ չի ձևավորվելու, քանի որ ամեն ինչ ղզլբաշների տոտալ վերահսկողության տակ ա: Դու ո՞նց ես պատեկարցնում արհմիությունների ձևավորում տնտեսական սուբյեկտներում, որոնք պատկանում են Լֆիկին, Սաշիկին, Քոչին ու Դմբլդոխին: Իսկ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ուսանողական լիարժեք միությայն ձևավորում մի համալսարանում, որտեղ խորհդրի նախագահը Սերժն ա: 
> 
> Ախպերս, ոնց որ դու քո խոդով գաս, *իմ ավտոյի* մատոռը քանդես առանց ինձ հարցնելու, ու ասես ուզում եմ ֆարսաժ դնեմ վրեն, որ գազ տաս, գնաս գլուխդ ուտես: Չեմ թողնի չէ՞:


Էտի քո ավտոն չի ապեր, էտի ՄԵՐ ավտոն ա ու եթե չես կարում քշես իջի… Տրիբուն ապեր, մենք իրանց օգնում ենք որ էս ամեն ինչը իրանց սեփականությունը դառնա… 




> Ապեր, ինձ դրանք հետաքրքրում են до поры до времени: Բայց գալիս ա մի պահ, երբ մանրուքներով հետաքրքրվելը (վայ քրքրվենք մենք) զրկում ա ընդհանուր պատկերը տեսնելու ունակությունից: Ու եղբայրաբար քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ, անկեղծորեն քո անձը հարգելով, որ մի պահ իրոք աբստրահարվես մանրուքներից, ու գլոբալ նայելով մեր վիճակին մի քանի պարզ հարցերի պատասխան փնտրես.
> 
> - էս ո՞վ ենք մենք, արա 
> - էս ի՞նչ ա մեր ուզածը, հորս արև
> - Բա էս մեզանից ի՞նչ են ուզում, գ7 ըլնեմ
> 
> Ու վերջում կտեսնես, որ էս բոլոր հարցերը ունեն մեկ պատասխան.
> 
> - Արի ասեմ, այ տղա


Ապեր, առանց մանրունքների, գլոբալ որ նայում եմ գիտես ոնց ա երևում,… նայում ես սփյուռքին հասկանում… ապրում են դեմոկրատական երկրում, բայց մեկ ա նույն բադրջանը փորում,մեջը միսը լցում տոլմա են սարքում, լահմաջուին "հայկական պիցցա" են ասում, նույն երգերն են լսում, նույն սերիալներն են նայում, մարտի մեկից հետո ասում են "բա ինչ պտի անեին, լավ են արել" , գնում էլիտար շենքեր են առնում ու լավ էլ սերտաճում են օլիգարխների հետ… ու ստեղ ոչ մեկն իրանց չի ստիպում,կամավոր են անում… ոչ Սերժ կա որ ստիպի, ոչ էլՀԱԿ կա որ մուտիլովկա անի ու ժողովուրդն էլ հիասթափվի… իսկ արտասահմանցիների աչքերով գլոբալ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա իշխանության ու ժողովրդի միջև ու իրանց համար մեր 5 տարին մեկ բողոքը լրիվ անհասկանալի ա… դրսից էս ամեն ինչն առանց մանրունքների, գլոբալ, լրիվ աբսուրդ ա երևում Տրիբուն ջան…… Հորս արև… 

Ապեր, հավատա շատ դժվար ա բացատրել մեկին որ մի խումբ մարդիկ 3 մլն ժողովրդին կզցրած են պահում ու դրա մեղավորը ՀԱԿ կոչվող կազմակերպությունն ա որ չի թողնում բողոքենք… fuck ՀԱԿ, ապեր … չկա ՀԱԿ-ը… մուտիլովկա արեց էլ չենք հավատում… հետո՞… 

Ապեր մեր ամբողջ պատմությունը հուսախաբությունների շարան ա… Պարսիկները խաբեցին, բյուզանդիան խաբեց, ֆրանսիացիները խաբեցին, Ուիլսընը խաբեց, երիտթուրքերը խաբեցին, Ստալինը խաբեց, դաշնակները խաբեցին, կոմունիստները խաբեցին, ՀՀՇ-ն խաբեց, Սերժն ու Ռոբերտը խաբեցին, Արտուրիկը խաբեց, ՀԱԿ-ը խաբեց… երբ ու ով ա էս կաշմառը կանգնացնելու…

Կարող ա ես ռեալ չեմ նայում իրերին… հնարավոր ա չեմ բացառում …

----------


## Բիձա

> Տրիբուն ջան, "հնարավոր ձախողումը" որն ա, էն որ սրանց վռնդելուց հետո լինում ա էն ինչ առաջ է՞ր, թե չի վռնդվում… սրանք երկուսն էլ նույն բանն են… 98-ի հրաժարականից հետո ամեն ինչ ավելի վատի գնաց որովհետև սկզբմունքային մարդիկ հրաժարվեցին, բայց "աղբը" մնաց տեղում, որովհետև նրանք հասկացան որ լծակները մեկի ձեռքից անցան մյուսին… ու տենց միշտ ա լինելու քանի դեռ չի ստեղծվել մի միջավայր որտեղ "աղբը" չի կարա գոյատևի… էտի մի հարվածով չի լինում… 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Տրիբուն ջան, Հայաստանում մենթերի հետ քյալլա տալը լրիվ ուրիշ ա, Հունաստանում լրիվ ուրիշ… Հայաստանում մարտական զենքով են վրեդ կրակում, սնայպերներով ու մնացածի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում… էս ամենն իմանալով որևէ ուժ իրավունք չունի ժողովրդին ասի "մենթերի հետ քյալլա տվեք" էն դեպքում երբ որ էդ ուժը էդ մարդու կյանքը պաշտպանելու որևէ միջոց չունի…
> 
>  Հավատում եմ Տրիբուն ջան, բայց ավելի հավանական ա որ էդ առաջին շարքերում կրիզիսից  ամենատուժած քաղաքացիներն են…
> 
> ...


Մեֆ ախպեր,  Էս ինչեր ես գրում՞: Անճանաչելի ես դարձել: Բա էս սաղ ասածիդ ֆոնին ուր մնաց ներկա ընդիմության քո կողմից պաշտպանվող մեթոդաբանությունը, այն է -  սահմանադրականը, մանդրիցը, արհմիությունները, նամանավանդ քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցումը՞:
Քյասար դու  արդեն դաժե ազգովի  բարիշած  ախոռի սահմանները վարի տվիր, տարար կոխիր դարերի խորքը ու ստացվում է որ արդեն քանդելու ախոռ չկա  էլ, կրուգոմ ախոռ ա,  պտի բնակատեղին փոխենք: Տո դաժե ավելին, քո ասածով ստացվում ա, որ հենց  ազգն ա ախոռը: 
Լավ չի, ախպեր: Որ ես ըսենց բաներ գրեի, դուք  ինձ վիրտուալ մորթած կլինեիք, ես էլ ինձ- խարակիրի արած:   :LOL:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Տրիբուն ջան մի հարց.

Որն է գլխաւոր պատժառը, որ դու կտրուկ փոխեցիր քո քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը ՀՀ ներքաղաքական հարցերում, մասնավորապէս եւ յատկապէս ՀԱԿ-ի հանդէպ:
Ինչ որ բան գիտե՞ս, որ մենք չգիտենք, կամ ՀԱԿ-ն ինչ արեց, որ քեզ դուր չեկաւ: Կամ ինչ էիր ակնկալում, որ չարեց ՀԱԿ-ը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր խորաթափանց ու խորամիտ ապերո, եթե էդ մուտիտյաց մուտիտ ա, ուրեմն դու քո համար համակերպվիր, որ ելք չկա, իսկ իմ բնավորությունը նման բաներ չի ընդունում ու չնայած դրան դա ռոմանտիզմ չի, այլ ռեալ իրավիճակի գնահատում: Կստեղծվեն ապերո, չնայած որ հիմա չունենք:


Չուկ ջան, խորաթափանցությամբ ու խորամտությամբ ստեղ մի հոգի կարա պարծենա, ու դա դու ես: Ես, ու ի նման էլի մի քանի հոգի, քո նախորդ գնահատականների համաձայն զրպարտիչներ, անհասկացողներ, փաստերը խեղաթյուրողներ, լավագույն դեպքում հուսահատված համակերպվողներ ենք: 

Չգիտեմ հիմա ինչով ա իրավիճակի ռեալությունը տարբերվում երկուսուկես տարի առաջվա ռեալությունից, բայց տենց ռեալ իրավիճակային գնահատմամբ ժամանակին զբաղվել են Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը, Վազգեն Մանուկյայնը, Գեղամյանը ու հատկապես դաշնակները: Բայց սրանք, գոնե էնքան նամուս ունեին, որ քյսար իրանց ուզածն ասեցին ու արեցին: Ի տարբերություն դրանց, մերօրյա ռեալ իրավիճակը գնահատող քաղաքական ուժը հարիֆ ժողովրդին երկու տարի հետևից քցած, արհմիություն սարքելու գիտաֆանտաստիկ ծրագրով, կտանի այնտեղ, որտեղ հիմա ՕԵԿ-ն է: 

Ի միջի այլոց, ապերո չի, ապեռո ա: Եթե բանը հասել ա դրան: Հետո երբ ես պուճուր բալիկ էի, դպրոց էի գնում, մեր դասարանում ասում էին «գողակա՞ն ես պլստում»: 

Չուկ ջան, արհմիություններ կստեղծվեն այնպես, ինչպես մաքրվեցին ավգյան ախոռները: Հենց հիմա խոսք եմ տալիս, որ կմտնեմ առաջին անկախ արհմիության մեջ ու կոլեկտիվ աշխատանքային պայմանագիր կկնքեմ գործատուի հետ, եթե նույնիսկ դա լինի ռելսի շպալ քցողների արհմիություն:  

Մի հատ բան հարցնեմ էլի: Բա ինչի? մինչև հիմա Հայաստանում գոնե մի հատ ձևի համար նորմալ արհմիություն չի ստեղծվել, կամ մի հատ իսկականից անկախ ուսանողական միություն: Չլինի՞ քսան տարվա մեջ առաջի անգամ էս վերջերս մենակ ՀԱԿ-ի մտքով անցավ, որ դրանք կարևոր են:

----------

Բիձա (12.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան մի հարց.
> 
> Որն է գլխաւոր պատժառը, որ դու կտրուկ փոխեցիր քո քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը ՀՀ ներքաղաքական հարցերում, մասնավորապէս եւ յատկապէս ՀԱԿ-ի հանդէպ:
> Ինչ որ բան գիտե՞ս, որ մենք չգիտենք, կամ ՀԱԿ-ն ինչ արեց, որ քեզ դուր չեկաւ: Կամ ինչ էիր ակնկալում, որ չարեց ՀԱԿ-ը:


Լեռնեցի ջան, ես իմ քաղաքական հայացքները չեմ փոխել: Ես ՀԱԿ-ի համակիր ու աջակից եղել եմ, ու մնում եմ: Ուրիշ բան, որ որոշ հարցերում համաձայն չեմ ՀԱԿ-ի ընթացիկ մարտավարության հետ: Օրինակ, կարծում եմ, որ արհմիությունների ուղղությամբ աշխատանքները պիտի անհապաղ կասեցվեն, քանի որ դա շատ ժամանակ է խլում, իսկ արդյունքները շոշափելի չեն:

----------

Լեռնցի (13.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երկու հարցի անդրադառնամ էլի, Մեֆ ջան, չես նեղանա չէ՞: 




> Հավատում եմ Տրիբուն ջան, բայց ավելի հավանական ա որ էդ առաջին շարքերում կրիզիսից  ամենատուժած քաղաքացիներն են…


Ապեր, իմ բախտն իմ հետ ա, ու ոնց որ թարս, գործի ու կյանքի բերումով, սերտորեն կապված եմ համ Հունաստանի հետ համ էլ Կիրգիստանի հետ: Հունական էս վերջին դեպքերի ականատեսը չհասցրեցի լինել, բայց հաստատ շուտով կլինեմ: Բայց մեկ ու կես տարի առաջվա դեկտեմբեր-հունվարյան դեպքերին հենց Աթենքում էին, ու ոչ թե պատմելով, աչքովս եմ տեսել: Դաժե մի ժամ կնոջս համոզել եմ որ կանգնենք Աթենքի պոլիտեխնիկի կողքը ու թամաշա անենք: Պատահական Կարամանլիսի նոր կոալիցիայի ձևավորման ականատեսն էլ եղա էտ ժամանակ, քանի որ դրանց մոտ սովորություն կա, կառավարությունը նոր կազմով ոտքով ա գնում պառլամենտ: Սպոնտանություն միանշանակ միշտ էլ կա բոլոր ագրեսիվ գործողություններում, ընդունում եմ: Բայց ինքս տեսել եմ, ոնց են Աթենքի կենտրոնում, ընդդիմության կամ արհմիությունները առաջնորդները, հետևներից գնացողների դեմներից ընկած, սաղին պրյամող նավոդկով տանում ոստիկանական կառդոնի վրա: 




> Ապեր, ճիշտն ասած ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում թե ՀԱԿ-ն ինչ ա ասում կամ ինչքան ա մեղավոր, որովհետև մեր ամբողջ պատմության մեջ մենք մեր ղեկավարների, իշխանների, պետության ձեռը կրակն ենք ընկած եղել ու մեղքը միշտ էլ ուրիշի վրա ենք գցել… ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում էլ էս տրադիցիան չի խախտվում… էս ա մտահոգիչը… մենք սաղս էլՀԱԿ-ից լավ գիտենք ու իրանցից առաջ էլ գիտեինք թե ինչ վատ ա, կաշառակերություն ա, հանցագործություն ա, սրիկայություն ա, բոզի տղություն ա… ու ինչ էինք անու՞մ… ոչ մի բան, նայում էինք իրար աչքերի մեջ ու երազում թե ոնց անենք մենք լինենք իրանց տեղը…* էսի էսօրվա բան չի Տրիբուն ջան, էսի դարերի բան ա*… ես որևէ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում դրա մեջ, մեղավոր ման գալն հիմա անիմաստ ա, բայց որ պետք ա փոխվի էդ ամեն ինչը, դա կասկածից վեր ա ու դա մի ուժի ու մի մոռթի անելու բան չի… դարերի կեղտը տենց հեշտ չի մաքրվում… *ես դաժե Սերժին ու իշխանություններին չեմ մեղադրում, իրանք բոզի տղերք են, բայց մենք ենք մեղավոր որ իրանք ընդեղ նստած են* (սփյուռքն էլ հետը)…


Ապեր, հիմա էսքան տականքը ո՞նց ա մարսվելու էս ազգի մեջ: Արհմիությունո՞վ: Ո՞նց ես էս անառակորդի միջավայրում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ստեղծելու: 

Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի: ՀԱԿ-ը միտինգներ էր անում էն ժամանակ, երբ Նիկոլի դատը դեռ ընթացքի մեջ էր: Կամ ասենք  չէր անում: Ինչի, գոնե ձևի համար, մի անգամ, մի միտինգին, որին չլինի չլինի մի տաս հազար մարդ կլինի, չասեցին «Հիմա սաղս երթով գնում ենք Շենգավիթ դատարանի դեմը, ու ասենք ազատություն Նիկոլին»: Ապեր, Նիկոլին ընդեղ դատում էին, ՀԱԿ-ը մատենդարանի դեմը միտինգ էր անում «ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին թեմայով»: Կասես, մանրուք ա, կասեմ մանրուք չի: Հերթական մուտիլովկեն ա: ՀԱԿ-ը կասի, մասնակցեք ակցիաներին, գանցեք դատին, դես դեն: Քանի՞ հոգի գնաց դատին կամ կանգնեց դատարանի դեմը, երբ Նիկոլին յոթ տարի տվեցին: Մի հարյուր կամ երկու հարյուր հոգի: Ինչի քսան հազար հոգի չէի՞ն: Քանի որ ես, մեկ էլ մի նման մի քսան հազար հոգի ցանկություն չունի կոչով մասնակցելու աննպատակ ակցիային այն դեպքում, երբ քսան հազարանոց միտինգի ժամանակ ոչ մեկի մտքով չի ուզում անցնի, որ եկեք մի հատ սաղով գնանք դատին էլի: Երթով: Ապեր, դաժե միտինգը պիտի բողոքի ու բունտի գոնե նվազագույն էլեմենտ ունենա իրա մեջ: 

Հիմա ի՞նչ ենք անում… Կհավաքվենք հաջորդ միտինգին ու կարձանագրենք որ Նիկոլի գործը ՄԻ եվրոդատարան ա ուղարկվել: Էրեկ թերթում կարդացի, որ եվրոդատարանի քարտուղարությունը հաստատել է, որ գործը ստացել են: Ի՞նչ կասես: Ստացել են գործը, ինչպիսի հաջողություն: Մինչև էտ գործը քննության ընդունվի, Նիկոլը իրա մնացած երեք ու կես տարին կնստի: Պատժի չկրած մասը կիսվել ա համաներումով: Դուրս կգա, կամ էլ ով գիտի կարող ա դուրս չգա: Ու, մեղա մեղա, հետմահու էտ տղուն եվրոդատարանը կարդարացնի: Կարձանագրենք հերթական բարոյական հաղթանակը, քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցման վեհ գործի հիմքին մի քար էլ կավելացնենք, Հայաստանից մի կես միլիոն մարդ էլ պակասած կլինի, Սերժոն էլ հերթական դոզեն կքաշի քթերը: 

Բռատ, համաձայն ներկա գործընթացի, Սերժը ևս ութ տարի վեյելելու ա նախագահությունը, մի տարբերությամբ որ հաջորդ ԱԺ-ում Ժառանգության հիմիկվա թեթև ղժղժոցից մի քիչ ավելի ղժղժոց ա լինելու: Բան չունեմ ասելու, կարող ա ելք չկա: Բայց գոնե թող մեզ մեր միակ ռեալ ընդդիմությունը ասի էտ մասին: Թող անկեղծ ու պարզերես ասի: 

Մեֆ ջան, իմ ուզածը իշխանական հայլուրային մուտիլովկից տարբերվող անկեղծ խոսքն ա: Հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը ասում ա որ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն պիտի կառուցենք սահմանդարկան ճանապարհով, Չուկը էտ մեթոդիկան վերծանել ա ու սաղ օրը ասում ա, որ պիտի արհմիություններ ու այլ միություններ ստեղծվեն և այն: 

Մեֆ ջան, կարաս ասես, էս ում ելույթից ա էս մեջբերումը, առանց google-ում փնտրելու??




> Նախագահական ընտրություններին հետևած իրադարձությունները առավել ցայտուն ցուցադրեցին անկախության տարիներին ձևավորված պետական, քաղաքական և հասարակական ինստիտուտների ոչ լիարժեք կայացվածությունն ու ընդհանուր թուլությունը:
> 
> Ընտրական համակարգի, քաղաքական կուսակցությունների, քաղաքացիական հասարակության ինստիտուտների, մամուլի, հավաքների ազատության, մյուս ազատությունների ոչ լիարժեք կայացվածությունն է, որ հնարավորություն է տալիս գլուխ բարձրացնել չարությանն ու անհանդուրժողականությանը, հանգեցնում հասարակական-քաղաքական ճգնաժամերի:
> 
> Եթե ավելի զարգացած լինեին քաղաքացիական հասարակության ինստիտուտները, ավելի պատասխանատու լինեին քաղաքական ուժերը, ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ և տեխնիկապես հագեցված լիներ իրավապահ համակարգը, հնարավոր կլիներ կանխարգելել տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունները և արժանապատվորեն դուրս գալ սանձազերծված սադրանքների որոգայթից:
> 
> Վստահ եմ, որ այս իրադարձությունների մեծագույն դասը և մեր ներքին քաղաքական առաջնային մարտահրավերը հենց սա է: Հետևաբար ակնհայտ է նաև բոլոր պետական, քաղաքական, տնտեսական, հասարակական ինստիտուտների հետագա զարգացմանը և վերջնական կայացմանն ուղղված արդյունավետ ջանքերի գործադրման անհրաժեշտությունը:

----------


## Askalaf

> ...միտինգը պիտի բողոքի ու բունտի գոնե նվազագույն էլեմենտ ունենա իրա մեջ:


Ես կասեի՝ *միմիայն* բողոքի ու բունտի նպատակով պիտի  միտինգ կազմակերպվի…
Թե չէ գնալով սովորական բանա դառնում միտինգ անելը  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Խի սենց ինքնակազմակերպված ժողովու՞րդ ա լինում: Ջան եմ ասել, որքան կազմակերպվածություն կա գործողությունների մեջ: 



Ու համ էլ լավ երաժշտություն:

----------

dvgray (13.05.2010), Tig (13.05.2010), Բիձա (13.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հաջորդ ընտրություններին պետք ա սրա տակ պարել, քոչարիի փոխարեն

----------

dvgray (13.05.2010), Բիձա (13.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հատ բան հարցնեմ էլի: Բա ինչի? մինչև հիմա Հայաստանում գոնե մի հատ ձևի համար նորմալ արհմիություն չի ստեղծվել, կամ մի հատ իսկականից անկախ ուսանողական միություն: Չլինի՞ քսան տարվա մեջ առաջի անգամ էս վերջերս մենակ ՀԱԿ-ի մտքով անցավ, որ դրանք կարևոր են:


Հաշվի առնելով, որ անձնական բնույթի հատվածը ինչ-որ տեղ նաև իմ պատճառով է սկսվել, էդ հատվածն անտեսում եմ ու անցնում առաջ:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա արհմիություների փաստացի չգոյությանը, ապա դա պետք է փնտրենք քո նման մտածողների չափից ավելի շատ լինելու մեջ: Սա ցավալի իրողություն է: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ ուղղությամբ աշխատանքներ չպետք է կատարվեն:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ու համ էլ լավ երաժշտություն:


Մեր վարիանտով էդ երգի բառերը երևի ըսենց են:  :LOL:  

Վույ աման- վույ աման, բա չեք ամաչում՞:   :Shok: 
Վույ աման- վույ աման, բա մլիցուն խի չեք ենթարկվում՞  :Bad: 

Վույ աման- վույ աման, բա մեր հայկականը՞  :Shok: 
Վույ աման - վույ աման, բա մեր սահմանադրականը՞  :Bad: 

Վույ աման- Վույ աման հո մենք խուժան չենք!  :Angry2: 
Վույ աման -վույ աման, թաղեմ ձեզ!:  :Angry2:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաշվի առնելով, որ անձնական բնույթի հատվածը ինչ-որ տեղ նաև իմ պատճառով է սկսվել, էդ հատվածն անտեսում եմ ու անցնում առաջ:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա արհմիություների փաստացի չգոյությանը, *ապա դա պետք է փնտրենք քո նման մտածողների չափից ավելի շատ լինելու մեջ:* *Սա ցավալի իրողություն է:* Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ ուղղությամբ աշխատանքներ չպետք է կատարվեն:


Ապեր, դու ինչի՞ ես տենց վստահ, որ գիտես թե ես ոնց եմ մտածում ու քանի հոգի կա իմ նման մտածող: Կամ կարողա ցավալի իրողությունը քո՞ նման մտածողների առատությունն ա: 

Քո վերջին գրառումները գնալով ավելի են նմանվում քո սիրած «անհիմն զրպարտություններին»: Իմ նման մտածողների առատությունը, հանկարծ արհմիությունների չգոյության պատճառ ա հանդիսացել, ու Հայաստանի բոլոր դժբախտությունները գալիս են նրանից, որ արհմիություններ չկան: Կարա՞ս երեք կետով սահմանես թե ինչ է արհմիությունը ու ինչ ֆունկցիաներ ունի: Երեք կետով էլ ցույց տաս արհմիությունների կապը քաղաքացիական հասարակության կայացման համար անհրաժեշտ մյուս ինստիտուտների հետ: Թե՞ էտ մենակ շատ խելոքներն են հասկանում - Լևոնը, մեկ էլ նման բարձր կարգի ինտելեկտը ընկալելու ունակությամբ մի քանի այլ գերինտելեկտուալներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դու ինչի՞ ես տենց վստահ, որ գիտես թե ես ոնց եմ մտածում ու քանի հոգի կա իմ նման մտածող: Կամ կարողա ցավալի իրողությունը քո՞ նման մտածողների առատությունն ա: 
> 
> Քո վերջին գրառումները գնալով ավելի են նմանվում քո սիրած «անհիմն զրպարտություններին»: Իմ նման մտածողների առատությունը, հանկարծ արհմիությունների չգոյության պատճառ ա հանդիսացել, ու Հայաստանի բոլոր դժբախտությունները գալիս են նրանից, որ արհմիություններ չկան: Կարա՞ս երեք կետով սահմանես թե ինչ է արհմիությունը ու ինչ ֆունկցիաներ ունի: Երեք կետով էլ ցույց տաս արհմիությունների կապը քաղաքացիական հասարակության կայացման համար անհրաժեշտ մյուս ինստիտուտների հետ: Թե՞ էտ մենակ շատ խելոքներն են հասկանում - Լևոնը, մեկ էլ նման բարձր կարգի ինտելեկտը ընկալելու ունակությամբ մի քանի այլ գերինտելեկտուալներ:


Ձյաձս, որ ուշադիր լինեիր, կնկատեիր որ ես չէի անձնականացրել, իսկ դու անձնականացրիր:
Քո նման մտածողներ ասելով նկատի ունեմ էստեղ քո արտահայտած մտքերը արհմիությունների ու այլ նախաձեռնությունների կազմավորման անհնարինության մասին: Իսկ ցավալի իրողությունը իմ գնահատականն է, ճիշտ կամ սխալ: Ու իսկապես քչերն են, որ լուրջ են վերաբերվում նման խմբավորումների ստեղծմանը, իսկ պարզ է, որ եթե լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում, ապա իրենք չեն փորձում ստեղծել կամ նպաստել, սա էնքան ակնհայտ ա, որ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ: Ես իմ ասելիքն ասել եմ ձյաձս, չեմ ուզում նորից անիմաստ վեճի մեջ մտնել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձս, որ ուշադիր լինեիր, կնկատեիր որ ես չէի անձնականացրել, իսկ դու անձնականացրիր:
> Քո նման մտածողներ ասելով նկատի ունեմ էստեղ քո արտահայտած մտքերը արհմիությունների ու այլ նախաձեռնությունների կազմավորման անհնարինության մասին: Իսկ ցավալի իրողությունը իմ գնահատականն է, ճիշտ կամ սխալ: Ու իսկապես քչերն են, որ լուրջ են վերաբերվում նման խմբավորումների ստեղծմանը, իսկ պարզ է, որ եթե լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում, ապա իրենք չեն փորձում ստեղծել կամ նպաստել, սա էնքան ակնհայտ ա, որ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ: Ես իմ ասելիքն ասել եմ ձյաձս, չեմ ուզում նորից անիմաստ վեճի մեջ մտնել:


Չուկ ջան, արի մի հարցիս էլ պատասխանի էլի: Մի քանի կետերով ներկայացրու ինձ՝ տգետիս, թե ինչ է արհմիությունը: 

Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ, ես արհմիություն ունեմ: Լուրջ եմ ասում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, արի մի հարցիս էլ պատասխանի էլի: Մի քանի կետերով ներկայացրու ինձ՝ տգետիս, թե ինչ է արհմիությունը: 
> 
> Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ, ես արհմիություն ունեմ: Լուրջ եմ ասում:


Լավ ա, որ ունես:
Արհմիություն բառից էլ մի կախվի: Ես ամեն տեղ գրել եմ մի քանի հասկացություն, իրարից ստորակետով անջատելով:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա արհմիությանը... հմմ... արի էս թեմայի համատեքստում ես քեզ մի նամակ գրեմ ու մի հարցում օգնություն խնդրեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ ա, որ ունես:


Բա տես, իմ նման բռի անտաշը, որ հանկարծ իրա արհմիության նախագահի հետ թեթև հակասություն ունենա, էտ հարֆին գործից քամակին տալով կհանի: Ու կես րոպե չի մտածի: Քանի որ դրսում դրան պոտենցիալ մի քսան հատ փոխարինող կգտնի:  




> Արհմիություն բառից էլ մի կախվի: Ես ամեն տեղ գրել եմ մի քանի հասկացություն, իրարից ստորակետով անջատելով:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա արհմիությանը... հմմ... արի էս թեմայի համատեքստում ես քեզ մի նամակ գրեմ ու մի հարցում օգնություն խնդրեմ:


Չէ, բռատ արհմիությունը առանցքային պահն ա: Ուզում եմ ուղղակի արհմիության օրինակով հասկանանք, որ քաղաքական ու տնտեսական դաշտի ղզլբաշների ձեռքում բացարձակ մոնոպոլցավածության պայմաններում ոչ մի անկախ «միություն» չի կարա ստեղծվի, արհմիություն կլինի, թե ուրիշ միություն: Մի տեղ, որ սկի կիսաանկախ դատարան չկա, ինչ արհմիություն:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, թեմայից շեղվում ենք, բայց ասեմ, ես կարծում եմ, որ հնարավոր է ստեղծել: Դու իմ հետ համաձայն չես, շատ լավ: Բայց ես շեշտը արհմիության վրա չեմ դնում, այլ տարբեր խմբավորումների, նախաձեռնությունների, թիմերի ստեղծման վրա եմ դնում:

Խնդրում եմ նամակիս պատասխանել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, թեմայից շեղվում ենք, բայց ասեմ, ես կարծում եմ, որ հնարավոր է ստեղծել: Դու իմ հետ համաձայն չես, շատ լավ: Բայց ես շեշտը արհմիության վրա չեմ դնում, այլ տարբեր խմբավորումների, նախաձեռնությունների, թիմերի ստեղծման վրա եմ դնում:


Բա՞ ՀԱԿ-ը: Եքա միությունը ինչի՞ համար ենք ստեղծել: 




> Խնդրում եմ նամակիս պատասխանել:


Ամոթ քեզ Չուկ: Նամակի տեղը տուգանայիններ ես տվել ու շանտաժ ես անում, որ եթե քեզ հակառակ բան գրեմ մի անգամ էլ, կարգելափակես Ակումբից մինչև կյանքիս վերջը:   :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա՞ ՀԱԿ-ը: Եքա միությունը ինչի՞ համար ենք ստեղծել: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ամոթ քեզ Չուկ: Նամակի տեղը տուգանայիններ ես տվել ու շանտաժ ես անում, որ եթե քեզ հակառակ բան գրեմ մի անգամ էլ, կարգելափակես Ակումբից մինչև կյանքիս վերջը:


Դե հիմա արի ու մի ասա, որ զրպարտում ա  :Beee: 

Տրիբուն ձյա, ՀԱԿ-ը էդպիսի ամենամեծ կառույցն է: Բայց պետք են լիքը, լոկալ խնդիրներ լուծող միավորումներ, որոնք հետո ուրիշ մեխանիզմով կմիավորվեն: Ի դեպ ՀԱԿ-ի պարտությունների շարքում գրանցեք որ նման միություններ ստեղծելու փորձ արել է ու չի ստացվել: Հիմա ես կասեմ, որ ժողովուրդը պատրաստ չէր, չկար կամքը, դուք կասեք, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ա ապաշնորհ, ու էլի իրար չենք հասկանա: Բայց շատ ենք շեղվում ու ճիշտն ասած հեչ շեղվել չեմ ուզում, ժամանակս շատ քիչ ա վերջին օրերին  :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ, բռատ արհմիությունը առանցքային պահն ա: Ուզում եմ ուղղակի արհմիության օրինակով հասկանանք, որ քաղաքական ու տնտեսական դաշտի ղզլբաշների ձեռքում բացարձակ մոնոպոլցավածության պայմաններում ոչ մի անկախ «միություն» չի կարա ստեղծվի, արհմիություն կլինի, թե ուրիշ միություն: Մի տեղ, որ սկի կիսաանկախ դատարան չկա, ինչ արհմիություն:


հիմնականում համաձայն եմ ասածիտ հետ: չնայած կա մի "բայց": Կարևոր ու խոշոր "բայց": դա այն է, որ այդ պայմաններում միակ խմբավորումը, որը կարող է իրականում լինի արդյունավետ, դա Զինված Խմբաորումն է: որը նորմալ դեպքում կզբաղվի զինված հեղաշջմամբ, իսկ եթե շատ նեղին, տեռորով:
 :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երկու հարցի անդրադառնամ էլի, Մեֆ ջան, չես նեղանա չէ՞: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ապեր, իմ բախտն իմ հետ ա, ու ոնց որ թարս, գործի ու կյանքի բերումով, սերտորեն կապված եմ համ Հունաստանի հետ համ էլ Կիրգիստանի հետ: Հունական էս վերջին դեպքերի ականատեսը չհասցրեցի լինել, բայց հաստատ շուտով կլինեմ: Բայց մեկ ու կես տարի առաջվա դեկտեմբեր-հունվարյան դեպքերին հենց Աթենքում էին, ու ոչ թե պատմելով, աչքովս եմ տեսել: Դաժե մի ժամ կնոջս համոզել եմ որ կանգնենք Աթենքի պոլիտեխնիկի կողքը ու թամաշա անենք: Պատահական Կարամանլիսի նոր կոալիցիայի ձևավորման ականատեսն էլ եղա էտ ժամանակ, քանի որ դրանց մոտ սովորություն կա, կառավարությունը նոր կազմով ոտքով ա գնում պառլամենտ: Սպոնտանություն միանշանակ միշտ էլ կա բոլոր ագրեսիվ գործողություններում, ընդունում եմ: Բայց ինքս տեսել եմ, ոնց են Աթենքի կենտրոնում, ընդդիմության կամ արհմիությունները առաջնորդները, հետևներից գնացողների դեմներից ընկած, սաղին պրյամող նավոդկով տանում ոստիկանական կառդոնի վրա:


Տրիբուն ջան, համաձայն եմ որ իրանց արհմիության ակտիվիստներ են առաջին գծին ու պրյամոյ նավոդկով տանում են ոստիկանների վրա… բայց իրանք հայ ոստիկանների վրա չեն տանում որոնք սնայպերներով ու մարտական զենքերով են ժողովրդի դեմ դուրս գալիս… բացի դրանից սա նաև ցույց ա տալիս որ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը այնուամենայնիվ ամենաէֆֆեկտիվ ձևն ա… 






> Ապեր, հիմա էսքան տականքը ո՞նց ա մարսվելու էս ազգի մեջ: Արհմիությունո՞վ: Ո՞նց ես էս անառակորդի միջավայրում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ստեղծելու: 
> 
> Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի: ՀԱԿ-ը միտինգներ էր անում էն ժամանակ, երբ Նիկոլի դատը դեռ ընթացքի մեջ էր: Կամ ասենք  չէր անում: Ինչի, գոնե ձևի համար, մի անգամ, մի միտինգին, որին չլինի չլինի մի տաս հազար մարդ կլինի, չասեցին «Հիմա սաղս երթով գնում ենք Շենգավիթ դատարանի դեմը, ու ասենք ազատություն Նիկոլին»: Ապեր, Նիկոլին ընդեղ դատում էին, ՀԱԿ-ը մատենդարանի դեմը միտինգ էր անում «ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին թեմայով»: Կասես, մանրուք ա, կասեմ մանրուք չի: Հերթական մուտիլովկեն ա: ՀԱԿ-ը կասի, մասնակցեք ակցիաներին, գանցեք դատին, դես դեն: Քանի՞ հոգի գնաց դատին կամ կանգնեց դատարանի դեմը, երբ Նիկոլին յոթ տարի տվեցին: Մի հարյուր կամ երկու հարյուր հոգի: Ինչի քսան հազար հոգի չէի՞ն: Քանի որ ես, մեկ էլ մի նման մի քսան հազար հոգի ցանկություն չունի կոչով մասնակցելու աննպատակ ակցիային այն դեպքում, երբ քսան հազարանոց միտինգի ժամանակ ոչ մեկի մտքով չի ուզում անցնի, որ եկեք մի հատ սաղով գնանք դատին էլի: Երթով: Ապեր, դաժե միտինգը պիտի բողոքի ու բունտի գոնե նվազագույն էլեմենտ ունենա իրա մեջ: 
> 
> Հիմա ի՞նչ ենք անում… Կհավաքվենք հաջորդ միտինգին ու կարձանագրենք որ Նիկոլի գործը ՄԻ եվրոդատարան ա ուղարկվել: Էրեկ թերթում կարդացի, որ եվրոդատարանի քարտուղարությունը հաստատել է, որ գործը ստացել են: Ի՞նչ կասես: Ստացել են գործը, ինչպիսի հաջողություն: Մինչև էտ գործը քննության ընդունվի, Նիկոլը իրա մնացած երեք ու կես տարին կնստի: Պատժի չկրած մասը կիսվել ա համաներումով: Դուրս կգա, կամ էլ ով գիտի կարող ա դուրս չգա: Ու, մեղա մեղա, հետմահու էտ տղուն եվրոդատարանը կարդարացնի: Կարձանագրենք հերթական բարոյական հաղթանակը, քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցման վեհ գործի հիմքին մի քար էլ կավելացնենք, Հայաստանից մի կես միլիոն մարդ էլ պակասած կլինի, Սերժոն էլ հերթական դոզեն կքաշի քթերը: 
> 
> Բռատ, համաձայն ներկա գործընթացի, Սերժը ևս ութ տարի վեյելելու ա նախագահությունը, մի տարբերությամբ որ հաջորդ ԱԺ-ում Ժառանգության հիմիկվա թեթև ղժղժոցից մի քիչ ավելի ղժղժոց ա լինելու: Բան չունեմ ասելու, կարող ա ելք չկա: Բայց գոնե թող մեզ մեր միակ ռեալ ընդդիմությունը ասի էտ մասին: Թող անկեղծ ու պարզերես ասի: 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, իմ ուզածը իշխանական հայլուրային մուտիլովկից տարբերվող անկեղծ խոսքն ա: Հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը ասում ա որ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն պիտի կառուցենք սահմանդարկան ճանապարհով, Չուկը էտ մեթոդիկան վերծանել ա ու սաղ օրը ասում ա, որ պիտի արհմիություններ ու այլ միություններ ստեղծվեն և այն: 
> ...


Տրիբուն ապեր, քաղաքացիական հասարակությանը ալտերնատիվ չկա… դա ժողովրդի ձեռքբերումների պահպանման միակ գարանտն ա… ուզում ես արյունով ուզում ես առանց արյան իշխանափոխություն արա, վերջն էդ հաղթանակը մի ձև պետք ա կյանքի կոչվի ու էդ ձևը "ազնիվ իշխանությունները" չեն այլ հասարակության վերահսկողությունն ա… իսկ դա կարող ա լինի մենակ քաղաքացիական հասարակության գոյության դեպքում՝ կազմակերպված հասարակության դեպքում… առանց կազմակերպված հասարակության ժողովուրդը դառնում ա մասսա, խաժամուժ, որը ոտքի ա կանգնում երբ ք.. համը դուրս ա գալիս ու ոտքի որ կանգնում ա մենակ պտի քարուքանդ անի… դա արդեն ոչ թե բողոքի ձև ա այլ հանգուցալուծում ինձ թվում ա որ հենց էս էլ տարբերությունն ա Կիրգիզստանի ու Հունաստանի միջև… Կիրգիզները մի երկու օրվա մեջ ամբողջ երկիրը բերեցին 0-ի, իշխանությունները քարուքանդ եղան… 

Քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցումը դա միանշանակ ընդդիմության խնդիրը չի… ընդդիմությունը կարող բարձրացնի էդ հարցը բայց դա բոլորի գործն ա ու հենց իրանց շահերից ելնելով… քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը ուտիլիտար նշանակություն ունի, ոչ թե զուտ բարոյական, մենք ուղղակի դրանից օգտվել չգիտենք… բայց էն ել ասեմ որ ես տեսնում եմ հասարակության կազմակերպման տենդենցներ… 

… ինչ վերաբերվում ա էս ելույթին ապեր ասեմ… ինձ թվում ա իշխանական-իշխանամետ մեկն ա ասել… Մարտի 1-ից հետո… հիմնվում եմ ընդգծված մասերի վրա… 




> Նախագահական ընտրություններին հետևած իրադարձությունները առավել ցայտուն ցուցադրեցին անկախության տարիներին ձևավորված պետական, քաղաքական և հասարակական ինստիտուտների ոչ լիարժեք կայացվածությունն ու ընդհանուր թուլությունը:
> 
> Ընտրական համակարգի, քաղաքական կուսակցությունների, քաղաքացիական հասարակության ինստիտուտների, մամուլի, հավաքների ազատության, մյուս ազատությունների ոչ լիարժեք կայացվածությունն է, որ հնարավորություն է տալիս *գլուխ բարձրացնել չարությանն ու անհանդուրժողականությանը*, հանգեցնում հասարակական-քաղաքական ճգնաժամերի:
> 
> Եթե ավելի զարգացած լինեին քաղաքացիական հասարակության ինստիտուտները, *ավելի պատասխանատու լինեին քաղաքական ուժերը*, *ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ և տեխնիկապես հագեցված լիներ իրավապահ համակարգը*, հնարավոր կլիներ կանխարգելել տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունները և արժանապատվորեն դուրս գալ սանձազերծված սադրանքների որոգայթից:
> 
> *Վստահ եմ, որ այս իրադարձությունների մեծագույն դասը և մեր ներքին քաղաքական առաջնային մարտահրավերը հենց սա է*: Հետևաբար ակնհայտ է նաև բոլոր պետական, քաղաքական, տնտեսական, հասարակական ինստիտուտների հետագա զարգացմանը և վերջնական կայացմանն ուղղված արդյունավետ ջանքերի գործադրման անհրաժեշտությունը:

----------

Chuk (17.05.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Տրիբուն ջան, համաձայն եմ որ իրանց արհմիության ակտիվիստներ են առաջին գծին ու պրյամոյ նավոդկով տանում են ոստիկանների վրա… բայց իրանք հայ ոստիկանների վրա չեն տանում որոնք սնայպերներով ու մարտական զենքերով են ժողովրդի դեմ դուրս գալիս… բացի դրանից սա նաև ցույց ա տալիս որ *քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը այնուամենայնիվ ամենաէֆֆեկտիվ ձևն ա…* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Տրիբուն ապեր, *քաղաքացիական հասարակությանը ալտերնատիվ չկա… դա ժողովրդի ձեռքբերումների պահպանման միակ գարանտն ա… ուզում ես արյունով ուզում ես առանց արյան իշխանափոխություն արա, վերջն էդ հաղթանակը մի ձև պետք ա կյանքի կոչվի ու էդ ձևը "ազնիվ իշխանությունները" չեն այլ հասարակության վերահսկողությունն ա…* *իսկ դա կարող ա լինի մենակ քաղաքացիական հասարակության գոյության դեպքում՝* *կազմակերպված հասարակության դեպքում… առանց կազմակերպված հասարակության ժողովուրդը դառնում ա մասսա, խաժամուժ, որը ոտքի ա կանգնում երբ ք.. համը դուրս ա գալիս ու ոտքի որ կանգնում ա մենակ պտի քարուքանդ անի*… դա արդեն ոչ թե բողոքի ձև ա այլ հանգուցալուծում ինձ թվում ա որ հենց էս էլ տարբերությունն ա Կիրգիզստանի ու Հունաստանի միջև… Կիրգիզները մի երկու օրվա մեջ ամբողջ երկիրը բերեցին 0-ի, իշխանությունները քարուքանդ եղան… 
> 
> Քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցումը դա միանշանակ ընդդիմության խնդիրը չի… ընդդիմությունը կարող բարձրացնի էդ հարցը բայց դա բոլորի գործն ա ու հենց իրանց շահերից ելնելով… քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը ուտիլիտար նշանակություն ունի, ոչ թե զուտ բարոյական, մենք ուղղակի դրանից օգտվել չգիտենք… բայց էն ել ասեմ որ ես տեսնում եմ հասարակության կազմակերպման տենդենցներ… 
> ...


Սկանդինավյան երկրներից բացի մի հատ այլ երկրի օրինակ բեր, ուր "քաղաքացիական" հասարակությունն է  հարցերը լուծում: Ու բացի դա էլ, այդ երկրների դեպքում էլ ներհասարակական առավել բարձր կազմակերպվածությունը դա պատմականորեն ձևավորված ծանր հյուսիսային  բնության հետ տարվող պայքարի կողմնակի արդյունք է, այլ ոչ թե զուտ քաղաքացիական զարգացման: /Այս հարցը վիճելի է, և բացարձակ ճիշտ պատասխաններ դեռ չկան/:
 Մեֆ, մի հատ նորից նայի 2-րդ amendment-ը: Էդ իրավունքը թղթի վրա գրող ու սերունդներին  որպես պատվիրան ավանդող   հիմնադիր հայրերը անխելք մարդիկ չէին: Զենքի իրավունքը դա հենց  իշխանությանը ենթակա պահելու միակ միջոցն է:  Եվրոպան ու առհասարակ արևմուտքը արյամբ են հասել ժողովրդավարության ու ներկայումս էլ իշխանությունների չափավորվածությունը նաև ֆիզիկական հաշվեհարդարի ու վախի արդյունք է: Ամերիկյան նախագահների սպանությունները մասնավոր  հանցագործություն լինմելով հանդերձ, քաղաքական կյանքի մաս են, ու չափը պահպանելու հիշեցում: Քո ատած սովետական բռնապետության հիմքը դա զենքի բացարձակ բացակայությունն էր ժողովրդի մոտ: Անզեն ժողովուրդը դա բռնապետության կայացման համար մեկ գործոնն է: 
Հայկական բռնապետության հաստատումն էլ դրանից սկսեց- ՀԱԲ զինաթափելուց ու հետո էլ անզեն մարդկանց մոտ իբր զենք հայտնաբերելու պատրվակով նստացնելով ու պետական տեռոր վարելով: Մարտի մեկն էլ նույն մոդելի մեջ է- բա ախպեր, զենք էինք փնտրում: Իհարկե, զենք արգելած երկրում չեղած զենքի շառով ցանկացած բեսպրեդել էլ հնարավոր է: 
Իշխանություն- ժողովուրդ հարաբերությունները ոչ թե զուտ քաղաքացիական դաշտում են, այլ ֆիզիկական, հոգեբանական ու  վախի դաշտերում: Եվրոպացիք  ու ամերիկացիք 4-500 տարվա մեջ դեռ չեն կարողացել լիարժեք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կերտել: Դու հույսդ դրել ես հայաստանի քռչանոցում առանց տնտեսականի, արժանապատվության ու իրավունքների քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ստեղծես՞:
Առանձին մարդիկ կարող են դրան հավատալ ու հույսեր փայփայել, բայց երբ դա որպես ընդիմության մարտավարություն է հռչակվում,  ապա ազնիվ չէ: Քաղաքականությունը կոնկրետ այսօրվա գործ է: Հասարակություն կրթելը, աշխարհայացք փոխելն ու նորը ձևավորելը դա մի քանի սերունդների գործ է: 
Եթե մարդիկ քեզանից քաղաքական, այսինքն շուտափույթ արդյունք են ակընկալում, ապա առնվազն դու պետք է ասես, որ գիտեք, ես երկարաժամկետ, 50-100 տարվա ռաշչետի գործի եմ: Ես հիմա, էսօր չկամ,  գնացեք էսօրվա գործ անող գտեք ու ինձանից ձեռ քաշեք: Բայց փոխարենը ընդիմությունն ասում է, արի միտինգ, հլա տես հեսա ինչ ենք անում:

----------


## Sagittarius

*Կանելլոս*


Այս օրերին աշխարհի գերեթե բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները խոսում են այս հերոս շան մասին: Կանելլոսը գրեթե միշտ Հունաստանում անցկացվող բողոքօ ակցիաների առաջին գծում է:

Ապրի Կանելլոսը :Smile:

----------

dvgray (18.05.2010), Tig (18.05.2010), Ungrateful (18.05.2010), Բիձա (18.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> *Կանելլոս*
> Այս օրերին աշխարհի գերեթե բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները խոսում են այս հերոս շան մասին: Կանելլոսը գրեթե միշտ Հունաստանում անցկացվող բողոքօ ակցիաների առաջին գծում է:
> 
> Ապրի Կանելլոսը


Վիվա Կանելոս…
Պանդորայի կենդանիների Երկրային ընկերը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> … ինչ վերաբերվում ա էս ելույթին ապեր ասեմ… ինձ թվում ա իշխանական-իշխանամետ մեկն ա ասել… Մարտի 1-ից հետո… հիմնվում եմ ընդգծված մասերի վրա…


Սերժի ելույթն ա ՀՀԿ համագումարի ժամանակ: 

Մեֆ ջան, մի բան էլ հարցնեմ: Սերժը իրա ելույթում, կամ գոնե ելույթի էս հատվածում, սխալ բան ասում ա, թե՞ չէ: 

Հա, ոչ անպատասխան չթողնեմ գրածիդ մնացած մասը- ես էլ եմ քաղաքացիական հասարակության ֆան, ու սրտանց ուզում եմ որ Հայաստանում բարձր կլասի քաղաքացիական հասարակություն լինի:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սերժի ելույթն ա ՀՀԿ համագումարի ժամանակ: 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, մի բան էլ հարցնեմ: Սերժը իրա ելույթում, կամ գոնե ելույթի էս հատվածում, *սխալ բան ասում ա, թե՞ չէ*: 
> 
> Հա, ոչ անպատասխան չթողնեմ գրածիդ մնացած մասը- ես էլ եմ քաղաքացիական հասարակության ֆան, ու սրտանց ուզում եմ որ Հայաստանում բարձր կլասի քաղաքացիական հասարակություն լինի:


Ասում ա Տրիբուն ջան, դա էն ա որ ուզում ա առանց դեպքերի մասին ճշմարտությունն իմանալու դրանցից դասեր քաղենք… տենց բան անհնար ա… այսինքն հնարավոր ա եթե ճշմարտությունը քեզ ձեռ չի տալիս ու դրա համապատասխան էլ դասեր ես քաղում… իրա ելույթի (համենայն դեպս) էս հատվածից չի երևում որ ինքն առանձնապես հետաքրքրված ա դրանով… 

ընդհանրապես ելույթի մասին լավ կամ վատ ասելը դժվար բան ա եթե չգիտես այն ինչին ա վերաբերվում ու ով ա ասում… կոնտեքստից որ կտրես բոլոր ելույթնորն էլ լավն են…

Տրիբուն ապեր, բարձր կլասի չեմ ուզում, մենակ սկսենք… կարանք անենք ապեր… մի հատ որ պրոգրես որ նկատվեց հետո հեշտ կլինի…

----------

